# DIMB IG Pfalz Aktivitäten



## der-tick.de (10. April 2012)

Hier mal die Aktivitäten der DIMB IG Pfalz für April!
Auf den Touren gelten die Teilnahmeregeln der DIMB!
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=251&Itemid=146

*13.04.2012 - 19:30 Uhr Stammtisch*
Stammtisch IG Pfalz in der Gaststätte "Zur alten Gerberei", Prangertshof 11, Annweiler



*15.04.2012 - 11 Uhr - MTB Tour "Trifelsblick" ab Annweiler Bahnhof*
Hier warten auf den Teilnehmer technische Trails und traumhafte Ausblicke auf die Trifels und das ganze Trifelsland. Die Highlights sind sicher der Rehbergturm und Neukastel. Auf den Trails erwarten den Teilnehmer viele Spitzkehren, aber auch flowige Abfahrten. Das Tempo wird moderat bleiben mit Pausen auf jeder Bergspitze.

Tourlänge ca. 35km
Höhenmeter ca. 1200 hm
Dauer 5-6 Stunden


*22.04.2012 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr Natursportopening am Johanniskreuz*

Die DIMB IG Pfalz wird wieder mit einem Stand vertreten sein


*06.05.2012 - 11 Uhr MTB Tour ab Neustadt Hauptbahnhof*

Hier geht es rund um Neustadt und Lambrecht. Auf den Trails erwartet den Teilnehmer 3 flowigen Abfahrten und eine Abfahrt mit sehr technischen Spitzkehren zum Schluss. Das Tempo wird moderat bleiben mit Pausen auf jeder Bergspitze. 

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1200 hm
Dauer 4-5 Stunden


----------



## zwoerg (14. April 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 15.04.2012 - 11 Uhr - MTB Tour "Trifelsblick" ab Annweiler Bahnhof



läuft das morgen mit anmeldung/liste, oder gilt einfach um 11:00 da sein und mitfahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2012)

Hallo zwoerg!

Tschuldigung für die zu späte Antwort. 
Allgemein wäre es für den Guide gut zu wissen wie viele kommen, deswegen wäre vorher bescheid sagen nett, ist aber keine Pflicht. Teilnahme für DIMB Mitglieder ist immer erlaubt, für Nicht-Mitglieder nur 3x, danach ist eine Teilnahme nicht mehr möglich. 

Am Hinterherfahren kann man aber natürlich keinen hindern. 



Zwei Bilder von der Tour kommen morgen. Kann sich die nette Frau vom MTB-KA nochmal bei mir melden, ich hätte gern die Videos. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier noch zwei Impressionen von Sonntag. War eine geile Runde und ein super Eis! Immerhin Bergab 100% Trails, Bergauf zumindest noch über 50%. 












Am Wochenende ist dann Natursportopening auf dem Johanneskreuz angesagt. Freiwillige für den Stand wären noch toll. Meldet euch am besten bei mir.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2012)

*06.05.2012 - 11 Uhr MTB Tour ab Neustadt Hauptbahnhof
*
Hier geht es rund um Neustadt und Lambrecht. Auf den Trails erwartet den Teilnehmer 3 flowigen Abfahrten und eine Abfahrt mit sehr technischen Spitzkehren zum Schluss. Das Tempo wird moderat bleiben mit Pausen auf jeder Bergspitze.

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1200 hm
Dauer 4-5 Stunden
Tourguide Claus

*17.05.2012  19:30 Uhr Stammtisch*

Der Stammtisch wird diesmal in der Brauchbar (Rathausstraße, direkt am Parkplatz hinter dem ehemaligen Hertie)  in Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße statt finden. Achtung: Hier gibts lecker Cocktails und super Pizza und Pasta, bringt Hunger und Durst mit! 
Bei gutem Wetter treffen wir uns um 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz für eine kleine Tour über das Weinbiet! (2 Stunden, 500hm  600hm, 20km)

Trinkguide Claus 

*20.05.2012  11 Uhr Jungpfalztour ab Annweiler Bahnhof*

Hier geht es rund um die Jungpfalzhütte durch den Pfälzer Wald. Natürlich wird hier auch eingekehrt! Natürlich ist hier wieder Trailsurfen vom feinster angesagt mit einigen Fahrtechnischen Leckerbissen. 

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1000 hm
Dauer 5-6 Stunden
Tourguide Claus

*28.05.2012 - 10 Uhr Pfingstmontag Stones-Tour ab Bad Dürkheim HBF
*
Die Tour geht über Brunhildenstuhl, Teufelsstein, Rahnstein, Isennachweiher und gegebenenfalls über Lambertzkreuz retour
Je nach Teilnehmer werden mehr oder weniger Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

Tourlänge ca. 50km
Höhenmeter ca. 1200hm
Tourguide Norman

*Vorschau Juni
*
*10.06.2012  10 Uhr MTB Tour ab Bad Dürkheim HBF*
Die Tour geht über Wachenheim, Steinbrüche, Eckkopf, Silbertal, Lambertzkreuz, Kaisergärtchen und Poppental. 
Je nach Teilnehmer werden mehr oder weniger Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1000hm
Tourguide Norman

*24.06.2012 Trailsurfen ab Bad Dürkheim HBF*
Hier erwartet euch feinstes Trailsurfen rund um den Bismarckturm!

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1000hm
Tourguide Norman


----------



## mcblubb (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir mal die Teilnahmebedingungen der DIMB angeschaut. 

Zum Einen finde ich es gut, dass der MTB-Sport aus der rechtsfreien oder rechtsarmen Ecke rausgeholt wird und klare Richtlinien zugrunde gelegt werden.

Auf der anderen Seite find ich es schon fast bizarr, wie versucht wird das Garantenproblem der Guides "wegzuschreiben".

Unter §4 (Teilnahmevoraussetzungen) 1. wird das Recht des Guides beschrieben, dass er konditionelle und fahrtechnische Voraussetzungen mit der Teilnahme verknüpfen kann, unter wieder §4 (Aufgaben des Guides) wird er von der Verpflichtung entbunden das zu kontrollieren.

Heißt im Klartext "kannste 3 m Drop faaahn?" - " na klaaaa" - " dann bleib dran"

Auch im Weiteren, wird die Verantwortung sich selbst richtig einzuschätzen immer wieder an den Teilnehmer gegeben.

Als langjähriger Trainer und Guide in einem ähnlich gefährlichen sportlichen Umfeld halte ich dieses Auftreten für unverantwortlich. Den Versuch die Garantenstellung aufzuheben halte ich für rechtlich bedenklich.

Nach solchen Regeln würde ich persönlich nicht guiden und Euch den dringenden Rat geben, diese Regeln rechtlich prüfen zu lassen, bevor ein Guide strafrechtlich belangt wird, weil er es unterlassen hat Schadensverhindernd zu handeln.

Gruß

MC


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2012)

Hi MC!

Also Grundsätzlich kann man seine Haftung bei Personenschäden nicht ausschließen. Die Regeln sind aber sicher durch den Juristen der DIMB geprüft. Grundsätzlich muss man aber dem Tourteilnehmer glauben schenken können, oder lässt du dir irgendwie vom Tourteilnehmer nachweisen, dass er die 10.000hm der ausgeschriebenen Tour auch wirklich schafft? Nein, also musst du ihm vertrauen! 

Da ist aber alles auch nicht Thema der IG Pfalz. Wir wollen fahren und 3m Drops lassen wir eh aus.


----------



## mcblubb (10. Mai 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... oder lässt du dir irgendwie vom Tourteilnehmer nachweisen...



Z.T. geht das bei mir über entsprechende Qualifikationsnachweise (ich guide in einem anderen Sport!), die aber auch nur bedingt aussagekräftig sind. I.d.R. checke ich die Basisfähigkeiten gleich am Anfang und steigere den Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Risiken stufenweise. Das mache ich beim biken genauso. Ich nehme niemanden gleich auf eine "Monstertour" mit.

Gruß

MC


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite find ich es schon fast bizarr, wie versucht wird das Garantenproblem der Guides "wegzuschreiben".
> [...]
> Auch im Weiteren, wird die Verantwortung sich selbst richtig einzuschätzen immer wieder an den Teilnehmer gegeben.


Und ich finde das Garantenproblem ansich bizarr - völlig egal, wie die Rechtslage dazu aussieht. Meine Meinung: Wer guidet macht vorab *eindeutige* Angaben und sagt unterwegs rechtzeitig Bescheid, was als nächstes kommt und lässt niemanden unvorbereitet in Stellen einfahren, die denjenigen überfordern könnten. Selbstverständlich orientiert man sich dabei immer am konditionell und technisch schwächsten Fahrer. Wer anhand dessen nicht einschätzen kann, was er selbst (leisten) kann, sollte besser auf dem Heimtrainer fahren...

Wenn man für sowas als Teilnehmer Geld bezahlt, mag das vielleicht anders aussehen.


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Die Haftungsfrage wurde hier im Forum schon mal seeeehr ausführlich diskutiert ...


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und ich finde das Garantenproblem ansich bizarr - völlig egal, wie die Rechtslage dazu aussieht. Meine Meinung: Wer guidet macht vorab *eindeutige* Angaben und sagt unterwegs rechtzeitig Bescheid, was als nächstes kommt und lässt niemanden unvorbereitet in Stellen einfahren, die denjenigen überfordern könnten. Selbstverständlich orientiert man sich dabei immer am konditionell und technisch schwächsten Fahrer. Wer anhand dessen nicht einschätzen kann, was er selbst (leisten) kann, sollte besser auf dem Heimtrainer fahren...
> 
> Wenn man für sowas als Teilnehmer Geld bezahlt, mag das vielleicht anders aussehen.


Das klingt ja fast wie aus dem DIMB Lehrbuch! Hast du etwa einen Schein gemacht? 
Genau daran halten wir uns ja beim Guiden für die DIMB. Insofern gibts da eh nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Haftungsfrage wurde hier im Forum schon mal seeeehr ausführlich diskutiert ...


Ja, wollte das auch nicht neu aufrollen, nur meinen Standpunkt schildern.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast wie aus dem DIMB Lehrbuch! Hast du etwa einen Schein gemacht?


Nope, dafür brauch ich kein Lehrbuch, lediglich einen funktionierenden Verstand


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2012)

Seit mich jemand über die Haftungs-Schei§e aufgeklärt hat,
weigere ich mich, als "Guide" bezeichnet zu werden.
Wir fahren gemeinsam inner Gruppe - jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
(und passt evtl. auch auf die anderen auf, wenn die mal wieder zu viel... )

Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn mich mal jemand verklagt hätte,
weil er sich beim Biken mit mir verletzt hat...
...man hätte seine Leiche nie wieder gefunden. 

Daher: Oww8 unn uffbasse, Herr Tick...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir fahren gemeinsam inner Gruppe - jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.


Und wenn halt einer mehr Routenvorschläge einbringt, als die anderen, ist das auch nicht schlimm 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn mich mal jemand verklagt hätte,
> weil er sich beim Biken mit mir verletzt hat...
> ...man hätte seine Leiche nie wieder gefunden.


In Gedenken an ein wunderschönes Zitat vom Armin: Kommando Klappspaten! 

EDIT: das war ja sogar zum selben Thema...


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Mai 2012)

Ein Guide braucht eine Nachgewiesene Ausbildung und eine gute Versicherung (das wichtigste überhaupt). Wobei die Ausbildung als Grundlage für den guten und bezahlbaren Versicherungsschutz dient (Rahmenverträge DIMB, BDR, ADFC oder Ähnlich).  

Übrigens ist es egal ob man für die Tourführung bezahlt wird oder nicht, das Risiko der Haftung bleibt in beiden Fällen gleich. 

Alles andere ist gemeinsames Radfahren. 

Uffgepast: Eine "Geführte Tour" ist kein gemeinsames Radfahren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es egal ob man für die Tourführung bezahlt wird oder nicht, das Risiko der Haftung bleibt in beiden Fällen gleich.


Das ist mir klar, ich meinte nur, dass ich das nachvollziehbarer fände.

Ich fahr einfach nur Rad


----------



## mcblubb (11. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ein Guide braucht eine Nachgewiesene Ausbildung und eine gute Versicherung (das wichtigste überhaupt). ..., das Risiko der Haftung bleibt in beiden Fällen gleich.
> ....




Das Problem der Garantenfunktion ist weniger das, das von "der Versicherung" abgedeckt wird. Die Garantenstellung wird im StGB beschrieben. Und da läufts, wie schon von Otto Waalkes beschrieben: "... und das wird dan mit Knast belegt..."
Insbesondere wenn Geld fließt liegt Gewinnerzielungsabsicht zu Grunde, dann wird aus grob fahrlässig vorsätzlich.
In einem mir bekannten Fall starben 2 Menschen und es gab Bewährungsstrafen von 1 1/2 Jahren.

Deshalb sollte man schon drauf achten nur im "abgesicherten Modus" (Verein, Ausbildung, verschärfte Oww8) den Guide zu spielen.

Zusammen radeln geht natürlich immer. Vorsicht, wenn es über nachvollziehbare "Ausschreibungen" geht. Staatsanwälte und Verischerer ermitteln das.

Gruß

MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2012)

Ich lenk hier lieber mal wieder von eurem Thema ab, denn ich kenne mich mit dem Haftungsrecht aus:

*17.05.2012  19:30 Uhr Stammtisch
*
Der Stammtisch wird diesmal in der Brauchbar (Rathausstraße, direkt am Parkplatz hinter dem ehemaligen Hertie) in Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße statt finden. Achtung: Hier gibts lecker Cocktails und super Pizza und Pasta, bringt Hunger und Durst mit!
Bei gutem Wetter treffen wir uns um 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz für eine kleine Tour über das Weinbiet! (2 Stunden, 500hm  600hm, 20km)

Trinkguide Claus

*20.05.2012  11 Uhr Jungpfalztour ab Annweiler Bahnhof*

Hier geht es rund um die Jungpfalzhütte durch den Pfälzer Wald. Natürlich wird hier auch eingekehrt! Natürlich ist hier wieder Trailsurfen vom feinster angesagt mit einigen Fahrtechnischen Leckerbissen.

Tourlänge ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca. 1000 hm
Dauer 5-6 Stunden
Tourguide Claus

*28.05.2012 - 10 Uhr Pfingstmontag Stones-Tour ab Bad Dürkheim HBF
*
Die Tour geht über Brunhildenstuhl, Teufelsstein, Rahnstein, Isennachweiher und gegebenenfalls über Lambertzkreuz retour
Je nach Teilnehmer werden mehr oder weniger Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

Tourlänge ca. 50km
Höhenmeter ca. 1200hm
Tourguide Norman


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ....Trinkguide Claus
> ...



Vorsatz?
Was passiert, wenn ich (per Auto) zum Stammtisch komme, einen Cocktail zuviel nehme und auf der Nachhausefahrt dann einen Unfall verursache? 
Haftet dann der Trinkguide? Hat der eine Ausbildung/Qualifikation dazu? Bietet die DIMB dahingehend was an?

Oww8! Dieser Post enthält ironische Fragmente!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Vorsatz?
> Was passiert, wenn ich (per Auto) zum Stammtisch komme, einen Cocktail zuviel nehme und auf der Nachhausefahrt dann einen Unfall verursache?
> Haftet dann der Trinkguide? Hat der eine Ausbildung/Qualifikation dazu? Bietet die DIMB dahingehend was an?
> 
> Oww8! Dieser Post enthält ironische Fragmente!


LOL, eine Frage die ich jetzt an den Rechtsrferenten der DIMB weiter geben muss. An den Vorsitzenden gebe ich dann die Anfrage weiter eine offizielle Trinkguideausbildung anzubieten, zumindest für die Pälzische und Bayrische DIMB Fraktion, da in beiden Regionen einen mindestmaß an Alkohol zur Nüchternheit eingenommen werden müssen (Bayern - 2 Maß Bier auf der Wasn, P'alz 2 Schoppe) 
In meinem Falle habe ich allerdings eine Trinkguideausbildung, ich war bei einer Politischen "Jugendorganisation" aktiv und ich war beim THW.


----------



## Quente (11. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Vorsatz?
> Was passiert, wenn ich (per Auto) zum Stammtisch komme, einen Cocktail zuviel nehme und auf der Nachhausefahrt dann einen Unfall verursache?
> Haftet dann der Trinkguide? Hat der eine Ausbildung/Qualifikation dazu? Bietet die DIMB dahingehend was an?
> 
> Oww8! Dieser Post enthält ironische Fragmente!




...und wie ist es mit Alimenten??? Man kann ja auch mal keinen Durst haben.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...und wie ist es mit Alimenten??? Man kann ja auch mal keinen Durst haben.


Beischlafguide bin ich noch nicht, dementsprechend liegt das außerhalb meines Wissens.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2012)

BTW: wer war damals an der Hohen Loog Guide, als ich mir das Schlüsselbein zerknackst habe? Interessiert mich eigentlich gar nicht, aber mein Anwalt will's wissen...


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2012)

Diesen Teil der Tour hat zum Glück ein corrosiver Kollege vorgeschlagen...


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: wer war damals an der Hohen Loog Guide, als ich mir das Schlüsselbein zerknackst habe? Interessiert mich eigentlich gar nicht, aber mein Anwalt will's wissen...


Das erste oder zweite Mal?


----------



## patr71 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

um das Thema Haftung/Garantenstellung hier endgültig abzuschließen und aus dem Thread das zu machen, was er tatsächlich bezwecken soll, nämlich Touren vorstellen, einladen, Spass haben etc. möchte ich doch noch einige verbreitete Unwahrheiten und Halbwahrheiten klarstellen:

Ob man für einen Verein oder kommerziell guidet spielt für die Frage der Fahrlässigkeit ODER des Vorsatzes keine Rolle. MCblubb sollte sich hier die Definitionen anschauen und sieht dann, dass Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz unterschiedlich zu beurteilen sind! Ich empfehle hier eventuell doch den Trailscout zu absolvieren, wo dieses Thema behandelt wird  

Sämtliche bei der IG Pfalz angebotenen Touren werden von ausgebildeten Trailscouts und/oder lizenzierten Guides durchgeführt: diese wurden ausgebildet sorgfältig zu guiden: Das Thema Haftung kommt nur dann zum Tragen, wenn diese/r einen Fehler machen! Soweit soll es nicht kommen.....

Habt Spass......
Gruss
Patrick


----------



## mcblubb (14. Mai 2012)

patr71 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ob man für einen Verein oder kommerziell guidet spielt für die Frage der Fahrlässigkeit ODER des Vorsatzes keine Rolle. MCblubb sollte sich hier die Definitionen anschauen ...



Ich habe dazu bei einer Weiterbildung (bin Trainer A) unseren Verbandsjuristen gehört. Es gibt zu diesem Thema einige Urteile, die sehr wohl unterscheiden.

Der Unterschied basiert darauf, dass bei kommerziellen Anbietern aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung zusätzliche Risiken in kauf genommen werden.

Z.B.: Der Guide fährt mit einer 20er - Gruppe ohne Schlussmann und kommt am Ziel mit 19 Leuten an. Eine Person ist verunfallt.

Dem "Hobby-Guide" unterstellt man Fahrlässigkeit, der Profi hat sich die Kohle für einen 2. Mann vorsätzlich gespart.

Gruß

MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu bei einer Weiterbildung (bin Trainer A) unseren Verbandsjuristen gehört. Es gibt zu diesem Thema einige Urteile, die sehr wohl unterscheiden.
> 
> Der Unterschied basiert darauf, dass bei kommerziellen Anbietern aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung zusätzliche Risiken in kauf genommen werden.
> 
> ...


Naja, da kommen viele Faktoren zusammen! Aber das will ich hier nicht weiter erörrtern (Wurde hier im Forum auch schon ohne Ende!). Da können wir gerne beim Stammtisch drüber diskutieren... Ach ja DAS THEMA!

*17.05.2012  Stammtisch*
Wer kommt zum Stammtisch, wer will die kleine Runde vorher mit fahren? Ich werde wohl den ganzen Tag auf dem Bike unterwegs sein, sprich da dürfen auch mehr dabei sein. 

Wer will? Das ist für ALLE, gerne auch die ganzen AWP'ler! Man braucht kein DIMB Mitgleid sein, und außer der DIMB Visitenkarte von mir werden die Tourteilnehmer nicht genötigt irgendwie der DIMB beizutreten oder ähnliches. 
Das gillt natürlich auch für den Stammtisch, der ist für ALLE Biker, ob DIMB oder nicht!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Mai 2012)

*20.05.2012  11 Uhr Jungpfalztour ab Annweiler Bahnhof*

*Tour Fällt aus, da der Guide krank ist!*


Sorry, an alle die kommen wollten, ich bin gerade schwer erkältet und kann leider nicht guiden.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Mountainbikens,

es ist wieder soweit! Der DIMB IG-Pfalz Newsletter kommt. Diesmal sind wir richtig stark um Bad DÃ¼rkheim unterwegs. Die erste Tour kommt schon am Montag.

Bitte schreibt mir bitte vorher ob Ihr kommen wollt, dann kÃ¶nnen wir besser planen und falls sich bei uns was Ã¤ndert brauchen wir nicht alle informieren.

*28.05.2012 - 10 Uhr Pfingstmontag âStones-Tourâ ab Bad DÃ¼rkheim HBF*
Die Tour geht vom Treffpunkt am Wurstmarktsbrunnen vor dem Bahnhof Bad DÃ¼rkheim Richtung Sonnenwend Klinik und dann Ã¼ber den Steinbruch Brunhildenstuhl auf Waldwegen und Trails bergauf zum Teufelsstein. Von da an den HÃ¶henlinien leicht bergauf folgend mit Anstieg zum Rahnfels. Ãber Waldwege und hinab einen Trail zur Rast an den Isennachweiher. Von dort gibt es die MÃ¶glichkeit verschiedene Routen zurÃ¼ck an den Bad DÃ¼rkheimer Bahnhof zu fahren; von Radweg an der Isennach bis hin zum weiteren Drachen"stone".

TourlÃ¤nge ca. 40 - 50km
HÃ¶henmeter ca. 800 - 1100hm
Tourguide Norman

*10.06.2012 â 10 Uhr MTB Tour ab Bad DÃ¼rkheim HBF*
Die Tour geht Ã¼ber Wachenheim, SteinbrÃ¼che, Eckkopf, Silbertal, Lambertzkreuz, KaisergÃ¤rtchen und Poppental.
Je nach Teilnehmer werden mehr oder weniger Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

TourlÃ¤nge ca. 40km
HÃ¶henmeter ca. 1000hm
Tourguide Norman

*17.06.2012 â 11 Uhr âJungpfalztourâ ab Annweiler Bahnhof* (Nachhohltermin)
Hier geht es rund um die JungpfalzhÃ¼tte durch den PfÃ¤lzer Wald. NatÃ¼rlich wird hier auch eingekehrt! AuÃerdem ist hier wieder Trailsurfen vom feinster angesagt mit einigen Fahrtechnischen Leckerbissen.

TourlÃ¤nge ca. 40km
HÃ¶henmeter ca. 1000 hm
Dauer 5-6 Stunden
Tourguide Claus

*22.06.2012 - 19:30 Uhr - Stammtisch Bad DÃ¼rkheim -- wegen FuÃball EM gestrichen*
Treffpunkt ist der Wurstmarktbrunnen, das Lokal wird je nach Wetterlage ausgesucht und kurzfristig bei MTB News gepostet, fÃ¼r alle die nachkommen wollen.
*
24.06.2012 10 Uhr - Trailsurfen ab Bad DÃ¼rkheim HBF*
Diese Tour ab Bad DÃ¼rkheim vor dem Hauptbahnhof am Wurstmarkstbrunnen werden wir mal unsere Trailtechnik Ã¼ben und mehrere Trails mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten rund um den Bismarckturm biken.
Bergauf mÃ¼ssen wir immer wieder, aber wir lassen es ruhig angehen und je nach Ãbungslust probieren wir auch ein TrailstÃ¼ck mehrmals.
Mehrere EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten sind am Trail und wir entscheiden zusammen

Es gelten die DIMB Regeln und Helmpflicht.

Zur Mitnahme dringend empfohlen sind lange Handschuhe, Sonnenbrille und -schutz als auch ausreichend GetrÃ¤nke und Vesper sowohl Einkehrgeld und Ersatzschlauch

TourlÃ¤nge je nach Ãbungseifer bis zu 35km
HÃ¶henmeter ca. 900hm
Tourguide Norman  

Auf den Touren gelten die Teilnahmeregeln der DIMB!
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=...251&Itemid=146


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer kommt am 10.06.? Wird sicher eine Tolle Tour!


----------



## Andybopp (5. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt am 10.06.? Wird sicher eine Tolle Tour!



Bin da schon am voraussichtlichen Abschlußort mit Schorletrinken beschäftigt. Da ist Weinfest in Wachenheim - guter Abschluß....


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juni 2012)

Hier noch die Details zu Sonntag: 

Die Tour geht am Sonntag um 10 Uhr vom Treffpunkt am Wurstmarktbrunnen vor dem Bahnhof Bad Dürkheim Richtung Wachenheim über Pfalzblick bergauf zum Stabenberg. Von dort fahren wir zum größten Teil Trails bergab zum Silbertal um dann wieder bergauf zum Lambertzkreuz zu fahren. Hier ist ein Einkehrschwung geplant.
Die Retoure nach Bad Dürkheim wird von dort ab gemeinsam geplant, es gibt verschiedene Routen mit und ohne Höhenmeter&Trails.
Tourlänge ca. 35 km und ca. 800 Höhenmeter.

Es gelten die DIMB Regeln und Helmpflicht.


Zur Mitnahme dringend empfohlen sind lange Handschuhe, Sonnenbrille und -schutz als auch ausreichend Getränke und Vesper sowohl Einkehrgeld und Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Mitnahme dringend empfohlen ... Einkehrgeld und ...


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

kleine Planänderung für Morgen - Tourguide ist Claus (also ich). Der Ursprüngliche Plan wird aber beibehalten. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## OZM (13. Juni 2012)

@ tick
sorry das ich Deinen touren-thread miÃbrauche



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Und ich finde das Garantenproblem ansich bizarr


ja, ich auch



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> ... Wer guidet macht vorab *eindeutige* Angaben und sagt unterwegs rechtzeitig Bescheid, was als nÃ¤chstes kommt und lÃ¤sst niemanden unvorbereitet ....



ich sehe meine Rolle da ganz anders
Ich versuche von Anfang an JEDEM Mitfahrer klar zu machen, das er fÃ¼r jeden aber wirklich jeden Meter den er fÃ¤hrt komplett selbst verantwortlich ist.

Meine Rolle als Guide ist niemals als Anbieter fÃ¼r irgendwelche Dienstleistungen oder Garantien zu verstehen. Wenn ich guide, mache ich erwachsenen, fortgeschrittenen Mountainbikern VorschlÃ¤ge, wohin sie als nÃ¤chstes fahren kÃ¶nnten, ob sie es tatsÃ¤chlich kÃ¶nnen oder tun, ist mir wurscht, ich bitte sie auch nicht darum; falls sie es nicht tun, wÃ¤re es eine Geste der HÃ¶flichkeit, mich darÃ¼ber zu unterrichten.
Ich behalte mir das Recht vor, meine VorschlÃ¤ge jederzeit einzustellen oder einzelne an der Teilhabe auszuschlieÃen - sprich: ihnen die Befahrung einzelner Abschnitte zu untersagen oder ganz aus der Gruppe auszuschlieÃen.

Das klingt jetzt etwas hart, ist imho aber die einzige fÃ¼r den Guide akzeptable Ausgangsposition. 

Alles was ich darÃ¼ber hinaus zusÃ¤tzlich erbringe, Warnungen vor schwierigen/gefÃ¤hrlichen Abschnitten, den kÃ¶rperlichen Zustand der Teilnehmer monitoren, Hilfestellungen beim fahren oder reparieren ist fÃ¼r mich FREIWILLIG und geschieht aus einer Mischung aus Altruismus (ich will nicht das es jemanden aufs Maul haut) und Egoismus (ich habe keine Lust jemanden in die Klink zu fahren).




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Seit mich jemand Ã¼ber die Haftungs-ScheiÂ§e aufgeklÃ¤rt hat,
> ...
> Wir fahren gemeinsam inner Gruppe - *jeder ist fÃ¼r sich selbst verantwortlich* ...



alles andere ist naive Selbstausbeutung







patr71 schrieb:


> ... Ich empfehle hier eventuell doch den Trailscout zu absolvieren, wo dieses Thema behandelt wird ...



ich habe 
- bei der DIMB eine Ausbildung zum Guide gemacht
- viele Jahre in unterschiedlichen Gruppen verbracht
- meinen Kopf benutzt

und bin fÃ¼r mich zu obigem Modus gekommen.

Das ganze Thema "FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit/grobe fahrlÃ¤ssigkeit/Haftung/Versicherung" ist meiner Meinung nach eben nicht so klar, wie es die DIMB zu vermitteln versucht.
Bei der Ã¼berfachlichlichen Ausbildung durfte ich einem sehr kompetent wirkenden Staatsanwalt a.D. zuhÃ¶ren, dessen AusfÃ¼hrungen bei mir zu dem Schluss gefÃ¼hrt haben, keine Verantwortung zu Ã¼bernehmen.

Wozu den "Dicken" machen?
Guiding spricht ganz bestimmte Leute an: die die guiden wollen und die die geguidet werden wollen. 
Beides ist ok; aber ich muss mich eben nicht fÃ¼r eine der beiden Gruppen entscheiden, nur weil ich mal ne Tour vorschlage.
Und in meinem engeren Umfeld rate ich auch jedem davon ab, dies zu tun.




patr71 schrieb:


> ... Das Thema Haftung kommt nur dann zum Tragen, wenn diese/r einen Fehler machen! Soweit soll es nicht kommen...



stimmt, aber im Gegensatz zum bspw. Klettern oder Paddeln sehe ich beim biken die MÃ¶glichkeit eine Richtung einzuschlagen, bei der ich erst gar nichts falsch machen kann. Oder anders ausgedrÃ¼ckt: 
Die Diskussion, ob es beim gemeinschaftlichen biken zwangslÃ¤ufig Verantwortliche gibt soll unbedingt gefÃ¼hrt werden. 

@ mcblubb
danke fÃ¼r Deine EinwÃ¤nde
mir kommt das Thema ebenfalls etwas schÃ¶ngefÃ¤rbt vor
In welchem Bereich bist Du als Leiter tÃ¤tig?



mcblubb schrieb:


> ... Den Versuch die Garantenstellung aufzuheben halte ich fÃ¼r rechtlich bedenklich ...



Ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht; es wird nur viel zu halbherzig gemacht.
Imho steht einer mÃ¶glichen Verantwortung des Guides Ã¼berhaupt kein entsprechender Gegenwert im Raum (weder fÃ¼r ein "vergelt's Gott" noch fÃ¼r 40 â¬/h Ã¼bernehme ich fÃ¼r andere irgendeine Art von Verantwortung).
Also kann es (fÃ¼r mich) nur den Weg geben, erst gar keine Verantwortung zu Ã¼bernehmen. 
Dennoch lass ich mir weder von DIMB noch Gesetzgeber vorschreiben, unter welcher Rechtslage ich mit meinen Kumpels zu fahren habe; vielmehr sehe ich (speziell beim biken*) durchaus die MÃ¶glichkeit in wenigen klaren SÃ¤tzen diese Rechtslage selbst so zu gestalten, das man eine Tour vorschlÃ¤gt und dabei sogar an/Ã¼ber illegale obstacles fÃ¤hrt ohne dabei in irgendeiner Weise verantwortlich zu sein, wenn sich dabei jemand verletzt.

*beim Paddeln, Bergsteigen und vielen anderen Sportarten sieht das wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2012)

Hey OZM, komm am Sonntag mit auf die Tour, da können wir das gerne nochmal durch kauen, aber hier führt das zu nichts. Die Diskussion wurde hier schon so oft geführt... 

Also Thema:
Sonntag 11 Uhr Bahnhof Annweiler - Jungpfalztour
Wer will mit? Ich freu mich über jeden.... 

Nach vielen Diskussionen in der letzten Zeit möchte ich noch die Schwierigkeit mit angeben. 
Wir werden uns hauptsächlich auf Trails der Schwierigkeit S1 - S2 bewegen.
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## OZM (13. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hey OZM, komm am Sonntag mit auf die Tour, da können wir das gerne nochmal durch kauen, aber hier führt das zu nichts. Die Diskussion wurde hier schon so oft geführt...



jaaa, tschulligung
ist so mit mir durchgegangen

Tour
hab ich schon längst mitbekommen
bin nicht im Lande; sonst wär ich dabei

viel Spaß Euch allen

O.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2012)

OZM schrieb:


> jaaa, tschulligung
> ist so mit mir durchgegangen
> O.



Ich mach nochmal nen Stammtisch mit Diskussion incl. Haftungsrechtsexperten, genau für die Fragen, dann wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

Haha, und ich hatte mich extra zurückgehalten 



OZM schrieb:


> ich sehe meine Rolle da ganz anders
> Ich versuche von Anfang an JEDEM Mitfahrer klar zu machen, das er für jeden aber wirklich jeden Meter den er fährt komplett selbst verantwortlich ist.


Das ist generelle Grundvoraussetzung und gilt nicht nur für Radfahren im Wald, sondern auch für das ganze Leben. 
Den Mitfahrern vorab gewisse Infos über die kommenden Streckenabschnitte geben ist bei mir im Prinzip genau die Mischung, die du beschrieben hast.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2012)

Willst nicht mit am Sonntag, Smubob?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

Nee, S2 ist mir zu heavy, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

ich bin heute die Jungpfalztour gefahren, damit am Sonntag auch nichts schief geht. 
Deswegen hier noch ein paar Details:
1Wir werden 3x von der Jungpfalzhütte richtung Tal fahren, dabei sind 2 Wege lockere Flowtrails (S0-S1) mit ganz wenigen leichten S2 Spitzkehren. 
Eine Abfahrt wird mit etwas mehr S2 Kehren sein, diese ist optional - Alternativ können wir auch eine super Flow Abfahrt nehmen. 
Als letztes kommt kommt dann die Flow-Abfahrt richtung Annweiler, auch S0-S1 mit vereinzelten S2 stellen.

1000hm, 35km
Ich hab heut 3h reine Fahrzeit gehabt.

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo DIMBIG!

Bezüglich dieser Thematik und den zuhauf gezeigten Lokalitäten sehe ich eigentlich Handlungsbedarf....


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juni 2012)

Noch die Details zur Tour am Sonntag: 

*
24.06.2012 10 Uhr - Trailsurfen ab Bad Dürkheim HBF*
Diese Tour ab Bad Dürkheim vor dem Hauptbahnhof am Wurstmarkstbrunnen werden wir mal unsere Trailtechnik üben und mehrere Trails mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten rund um den Bismarckturm biken.
Bergauf müssen wir immer wieder, aber wir lassen es ruhig angehen und je nach Übungslust probieren wir auch ein Trailstück mehrmals.
Mehrere Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind am Trail und wir entscheiden zusammen

Es gelten die DIMB Regeln und Helmpflicht.

Zur Mitnahme dringend empfohlen sind lange Handschuhe, Sonnenbrille und -schutz als auch ausreichend Getränke und Vesper sowohl Einkehrgeld und Ersatzschlauch

Tourlänge je nach Übungseifer bis zu 35km
Höhenmeter ca. 900hm
Tourguide Norman


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2012)

Das Juli Programm ist da!!!

*Freitag 13.07.2012 - 19:30 Uhr Stammtisch in Annweiler*
Wieder mal ein Stammtisch in Annweiler im Restaurant Scharfeneck (Altenstr. 17)
Eine Speisekarte gibts zwar nicht online aber trotzdem hier kurz die Homepage:http://www.hotel-scharfeneck.de/

*Sonntag 15.07.2012 - 11:00 Uhr "Höllentour" - Annweiler*
Wir treffen uns hier um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Annweiler um dann unter anderem den Höllenberg unter die Reifen zu nehmen. Was aber entscheidend bei der Tour ist, es gibt keine Abfahrt ohne Spitzkehren, insgesamt werden es wohl um die 100! Hinterrad umsetzen wäre hier sicher sehr hilfreich! Spitzkehren bis S3 warten hier! Also für alle die gerne Spitzkehren fahren oder es lernen wollen!

Tourguide: Claus
Länge: 35km, 1000hm
Dauer: 5-6h inklusive Pausen
Schwierigkeit: max S3, vorwiegend S1-S2

*Sonntag 29.07.2012 10 Uhr - Neustadt Hauptbahnhof*

Die Tour geht am Sonntag, den 29.7.2012 um 10h vom Treffpunkt auf dem Neustädter Bahnhofsvorplatz zum "höchsten Berg der Pfalz".
Wir fahren über Forstwege und ein paar Trails am Kloster und Hambacher Schloß vorbei zur Kalmit. Von da aus über Totenkopfhütte und Hellerhaus eine Trailabfahrt Richtung Lambrecht. Von Fuß der Abfahrt geht es je nach Gruppe per Bahn oder MTB retour nach Neustadt.
Es wird eine Genusstour mit mehreren Einkehrmöglichkeiten und einen Trailansteil von ca. 30 %.

Tourlänge zwischen ca. 40 bis 50 km
Höhenmeter zwischen ca. 800 bis 1100 hm je nach Gruppe
Tourguide: Norman

Es gelten die Trailrules und Teilnahmehinweise. Denkt an genug zu Essen und Trinken, Ersatzschlauch, Einkehrgeld...

Auf den Touren gelten die Teilnahmeregeln der DIMB!
http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Hier immer die aktuellsten Infos: http://dimb.de/ig-pfalz


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juli 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also für alle die gerne Spitzkehren fahren oder es lernen wollen!



Da ich mir bei so ziemlich jeder Tour denke "Spitzkehren müsste ich mal üben", weil ich da echt nicht gut bin, ist das ja quasi eine Pflichtveranstaltung 
Ich komme dann wohl noch mit ein bis drei anderen Leuten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

Leider ist mir die Startzeit etwas zu spät, da meckert die Regierung . 

Claus du könntest mir nach möglichkeit den GPS Track der Tour zukommen lassen oder kurz schreiben wie ihr gefahren seit. Hab nämlich Spaßhalber auch mal ne 100 Serpentienentour zusammen geklickt und kam dann aber auf 60km und 1800hm 

Gruss und bis bald


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2012)

Hi! 

Freut mich zu höen, wird ne große Truppe am Sonntag! 

@PFalzwaldgeist - Kann ich für dich mal ausnahmsweise machen. Wobei du ja nur richtung Süden musst... 3 Berge, jede gezackte Linie und fertig ist die Tour. 
Allerdings sinds am Computerbildschirm vielleicht 20 Serpentinen, nicht klicken, fahren! Da ist am Höllenberg zum Beispiel eine Anfahert gemäß Karte 5 Spitzkehren, aber tatsächlich mehr als 30!


----------



## Eike. (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn sich das Wetter bis zum Sonntag noch einkriegt tauche ich wahrscheinlich auch auf. Das südliche Revier will ich schon lange mal kennen lernen und Spitzkehren sind immer gut


----------



## tommybgoode (12. Juli 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich komme dann wohl noch mit ein bis drei anderen Leuten.



Evtl. auch eher ein, zwei Leute mehr.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Freut mich zu höen, wird ne große Truppe am Sonntag!
> 
> ...


 
Also gefahren bin ich die ja alle schon mehrmals, wollte halt nur mal wissen was so an Daten rauskommt wenn ich alle verbinde. Vieleicht sind es ja auch merh wie 100, hab sie ja noch nicht gezählt. Ich hoffe ihr fährt denn Trail über den Bergkamm vom Höllenberg, der ist nämlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXDriver (13. Juli 2012)

Solange es am Sonntag nicht aus allesn Wolken regnet, werde ich auch dabei sein .


Gruß 
XXXDriver


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Juli 2012)

Hey!

Ist eigentlich eine Einkehr geplant, oder sollten wir uns was mit nehmen?


----------



## Waldwiesenfreak (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo @ all.

Bin neu im Forum und verfolge Eure Korrespondenz schon seit einiger Zeit. Ich fahre schon einige Jährchen so alles mögliche mit meinem Bergrad aber bisher fast immer alleine.

@ der-tick.de :
Kann ich mich morgen Eurer Gruppe anschließen? Habe bergab schon so meine Erfahrung gemacht (Eure im Forum besagte Schlüsselstelle am Förlenberg komm' ich auch problemlos runter) nur bergauf tu' ich mir ab und an ein wenig schwer (liegt an meinen Pfunden) aber ansonsten gehts ganz gut.

Grüße,

WWF


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

aufgrund der Wettervorhersage, muss ich jetzt für morgen die Höllentour absagen. Es sind so einige Stellen dabei die bei Trockenheit schon gefährlich genug sind, bei Nässe aber wirklich nur für sehr gute Fahrer machbar sind. 

Ich würde morgen eine Ersatztour anbieten, ab Annweiler Bahnhof, auch 11 Uhr, allerdings dann Förlenberg, Rehberg, etc... mit nicht ganz so vielen und üblen Spitzkehren, dafür einigen Flowtrails. 
Eine sinnvolle Einkehr wird schwierig, könnte aber an der Kletterrerhütte gemacht werden. 

Ich bin gerade Berghoch auch nicht sooo fit, also WWF, komm einfach mit!


----------



## Waldwiesenfreak (14. Juli 2012)

Uiiie, klar, da mache ich mit ...

... die Waldwegverhältnisse sind momentan wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 
Habe eben (die letzten zwei Stunden und mit laaanger Pause) die Madenburg besucht. Zeitwilig dachte ich, ich hätte 'nen Platten, so tief bin ich hinten eingesunken, aber zum Glück war's nur der Morast.

 Bin auf'm Rückweg dann den Trail gleich rechts hinter der Burg-Außen-Mauer runter. 
Da kommt man unten an so'n Dirt-Track von 'n paar Kids. Ist den schon wer von Euch gefahren?
Ich sag ja immer "dabei sein ist alles"  aber 2x hats mich schon leicht abgelegt. Die 
Kompression im oberen Teil (Hohlweg queren) hat's schon in sich.

Bike putz' ich heute nich' mehr, wird eh' wieder schmutzig.

Bis morgen,

Grüße,

WWF


----------



## Waldwiesenfreak (15. Juli 2012)

Oh F**k,

das schifft hier wie aus Kübeln.
@ der-tick.de: gibts außer Deinem Plan 'B' auch noch 'nen Plan 'C'.
Weil, wenn das so weiter runtermacht brauch' ich keine Protektoren, sondern Schwimmflügel !!


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2012)

Plan C ist das Eiscafe am Marktplatz! 
Ich fahr jetzt nach Annweiler...


----------



## DukeLC4 (15. Juli 2012)

Waldwiesenfreak schrieb:


> Oh F**k,
> 
> das schifft hier wie aus Kübeln.
> @ der-tick.de: gibts außer Deinem Plan 'B' auch noch 'nen Plan 'C'.
> Weil, wenn das so weiter runtermacht brauch' ich keine Protektoren, sondern Schwimmflügel !!


Es schüttet immer noch. 
Ich bleib zuhause, 15° und Dauerregen tu ich mir heute nicht an.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Waldwiesenfreak (15. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich komm'. 

Und vielleicht reisst's ja noch auf.
Aber Eiscafé ?
Bei den Temperaturen ?
.... vielleicht ha'm 'se ja auch Glühwein !

Gruß,

WWF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomberti (15. Juli 2012)

Waldwiesenfreak schrieb:


> Uiiie, klar, da mache ich mit ...
> 
> ... die Waldwegverhältnisse sind momentan wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> Habe eben (die letzten zwei Stunden und mit laaanger Pause) die Madenburg besucht. Zeitwilig dachte ich, ich hätte 'nen Platten, so tief bin ich hinten eingesunken, aber zum Glück war's nur der Morast.
> ...


 
Ja, die Mdenburg sind wir gestern auch hoch gefahren und es war echt sehr naß. Aber zum Glück gibts ja Wasser! Ich hoffe natürlich trotzdem auf besseres Wetter, da die Wege derzeit eher herbstlich aussehen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2012)

So, dann Danke noch mal an Claus. Waren zwar - wie ja schon angekündigt - keine 100 Spitzkehren. Aber einige nette Flecken, Trails und Spitzkehren gab's ja trotzdem 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juli 2012)

Ich danke auch allen die da waren! Ihr wart eine super Truppe, hat Spaß mit euch gemacht!


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Juli 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich danke auch allen die da waren! Ihr wart eine super Truppe, hat Spaß mit euch gemacht!



Jepp, Danke für die nette Tour! Gerne wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..vielleicht ja auch bei uns in der Ecke..


----------



## zwoerg (16. Juli 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So, dann Danke noch mal an Claus. Waren zwar - wie ja schon angekündigt - keine 100 Spitzkehren. Aber einige nette Flecken, Trails und Spitzkehren gab's ja trotzdem



ja, da hänge ich mich auch dran, *danke claus*. schöne spassige runde und am ende die special show nach dem eis essen   ,
aber hauptsache trocken geblieben
ich gebs ja zu, war zu feige dafür......................


----------



## tommybgoode (16. Juli 2012)

Ich eigentlich auch. Aber nachdem ich da so lange überlegt hatte, musste ich es wenigstens kurz probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCdrive (16. Juli 2012)

dann darf ich hier ja wohl nicht fehlen...danke an claus war ne sehr schöne runde und die pannenhilfe am schluss war auch sehr nett .


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

nun steht die Tour fürs nächste Wochenende fest:

*Sonntag 29.07.2012 10 Uhr - Neustadt Hauptbahnhof*

Die Tour geht am Sonntag, den 29.7.2012 um 10h vom Treffpunkt auf dem Neustädter Bahnhofsvorplatz zum "höchsten Berg der Pfalz".
Wir fahren über Forstwege und ein paar Trails am Kloster und Hambacher Schloß vorbei zur Kalmit. Von da aus über Totenkopfhütte und Hellerhaus eine Trailabfahrt Richtung Lambrecht. Von Fuß der Abfahrt geht es je nach Gruppe per Bahn oder MTB retour nach Neustadt.
Es wird eine Genusstour mit mehreren Einkehrmöglichkeiten und einen Trailansteil von ca. 30 %.

Tourlänge zwischen ca. 40 bis 50 km
Höhenmeter zwischen ca. 800 bis 1100 hm je nach Gruppe
Tourguide: Norman

Es gelten die Trailrules und Teilnahmehinweise. Denkt an genug zu Essen und Trinken, Ersatzschlauch, Einkehrgeld...

Ich bin ziemlich sicher auch mit von der Partie...


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juli 2012)

Helm nicht vergessen!


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2012)

Guter Hinweis!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, der Helm sollte bei Tourbegin auf dem Kopf sein, sonst kommt man nicht mit. 
Für die Sicherheitsfetischisten wie mich, dürfen auch gern Knieschoner eingepackt werden.


----------



## Karl.MTB (27. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei! Karl


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Juli 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ..Für die Sicherheitsfetischisten wie mich..



..aber nich dass dein Rad beim Bikecheck wieder Teile lassen muss  

Evtl sieht man sich dann am Sonntag!


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juli 2012)

@Karl: Super, freu mich dich wieder zu sehen. 

@Kraft_Werk:  
Ich würde mich aber trotzdem freuen wenn du kommst... 

Und bei den Temparaturen für Sonntag, ist das doch egal, da können wir auch bei Regen fahren!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

heute komme ich mal mit einer sehr wichtigen Info bzw. Bitte an euch. 

In Annweiler soll der Dirtpark geschlossen werden, weil er nicht nach dem 2009 gemachten Konzept gebaut wurde, sondern nach einem neuen, besseren Konzept.Dieses Thema werde ich am Mittwoch den 08.08.2012 in einer öffentlichen Stadtratssitzung ansprechen. Die Sitzung beginnt um 18 Uhr. Es wäre super wennso viele Mountainbiker wie möglich kommen, um hier Präsenz zu zeigen und klarzu machen das wir den Dirtpark unterstützen. Hier geht es nicht nur um den Dirtpark! Wir planen derzeit an einem Flowtrail, dieser wird wahrscheinlichdann auch durch den Stadtrat Annweiler gehen müssen und dafür wäre das auch einsuper Zeichen wenn wir hier Präsenz zeigen! 

Ich würde vorschlagen das Interessierte spätestens um 17:45 Uhr sich vor "Barbarossa Bikes" (Gerbergasse 25; 76855 Annweiler) treffen! 

Ansonsten machen wir im August auch ein wenig Urlaub! 

Wir waren schon bei Schlaflos im Sattel aktiv und werden auch bei dem Neustadtmarathon präsent sein. 

Am 26.08.2012  - 10 Uhr gibt es dann eine Tour ab Bad Dürkheim HBF! 
Der genaue Plan wird aber noch geschmiedet, Norman wird Tourguide sein, ich werde Co-Guide spielen.

Die Infos zur Tour findet ihr dann spätestens eine Woche vorher unter 
http://www.dimb.de/ig-pfalz
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574320&page=3

Die Höllentour / Spitzkehrenmassaker kommt dann im September.


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> Wir waren schon bei Schlaflos im Sattel aktiv
> ...


Echt jetzt? Hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2012)

Wir haben 100 Unterschriften gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessen gesammelt und fast genauso viele Trailnews unter die Leute gebracht. Außerdem haben wir sehr viele interessante Gespräche geführt. Leider haben wir aktuell keine DIMB Shirts für solche Veranstaltungen, so dass wir nicht so leicht zu erkennen sind.


----------



## lomo (7. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt.



Ich schon. Hätteste dich brav in die Reihe zum Startnummernabholen gestellt, aber nee, der feine Herr macht lieber Rennleitung!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für das Zahlreiche erscheinen. Es war ein wichtiger Schritt hier solche Präsenz zu zeigen auf der Stadtratssitzung! Das erste Ergebnis ist auch schon da, Der VTG Quaichhambach, die DIMB und ein Vertreter des Stadtrates Treffen sich am 16.08. für weitere Gespräche. Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden! 

Viele Grüße
Claus Rothe im Namen der DIMB IG Pfalz


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (17. August 2012)

Bitte nähere Infos bzgl.Flowtrail !!!?! Was plant ihr da ...?


----------



## der-tick.de (18. August 2012)

Hi!

Wir sind gerade dabei mit diversen Menschen zu reden um einen Flowtrail bei Annweiler zu realisieren. Aber da kommen weitere Infos wenn es die ersten handfesten Abkommen gibt! 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## der-tick.de (18. August 2012)

*Wir starten um 17.30 am Mittwoch, den 22.8.2012 am Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof Bad Dürkheim.*

Die Tour geht vom Treffpunkt am Wurstmarktbrunnen vor dem Bahnhof Bad Dürkheim Richtung Wachenheim über Pfalzblick bergauf zum Stabenberg. Von dort fahren wir zum größten Teil Trails bergab zum Silbertal um dann wieder bergauf zum Lambertzkreuz zu fahren. Hier ist ein Einkehrschwung beim MTBikertreffen geplant.
Die Retoure nach Bad Dürkheim wird von dort ab gemeinsam geplant, es gibt verschiedene Routen mit und ohne Höhenmeter&Trails.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre Trail bergab zum Silbertal, Weg bergauf zum Eckkopf und über Trail zur Wachtenburg und retour nach DÜW.
Wir werden immer probieren Trails bergab und Wege bergauf zu fahren.
Tourlänge ca. 35 km und ca. 700 Höhenmeter.

Es gelten die DIMB Teilnahmeregeln, "Trail-Rules" und Helmpflicht.

Zur Mitnahme dringend empfohlen sind lange Handschuhe und Batterielicht als auch ausreichend Getränke und Riegel sowohl Einkehrgeld und Ersatzschlauch.

Gäste sind herzlich willkommen, es wird eine Teilnehmerliste geführt und die DIMB Regel müssen beachtet werden:
http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

*Am Samstag, den 25. August 2012 veranstaltet das Forstamt Bad Dürkheim* verschiedene MTB Ausfahrten. Treffpunkt ist 10h am Weilach Parkplatz Bad Dürkheim oberhalb vom Annaberg. Bitte telefonisch beim Forstamt anmelden.

*Am Sonntag, den 26. August 2012 ist der "Erlebnistag Deutsche Weinstraße".* Von Bockenheim bis nach Schweigen ist die Weinstrasse auf ca. 80 km von 10h bis 18h gesperrt.- Für Verpflegung und Musik sorgen die örtlichen Vereine, einfach mal probieren.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier die nächsten Termine.

Wir starten um 17.30 am Mittwoch, den 22.8.2012 am Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof Bad Dürkheim.

Die Tour geht vom Treffpunkt am Wurstmarktbrunnen vor dem Bahnhof Bad Dürkheim Richtung Wachenheim über Pfalzblick bergauf zum Stabenberg. Von dort fahren wir zum größten Teil Trails bergab zum Silbertal um dann wieder bergauf zum Lambertzkreuz zu fahren. Hier ist ein Einkehrschwung beim MTBikertreffen geplant.
Die Retoure nach Bad Dürkheim wird von dort ab gemeinsam geplant, es gibt verschiedene Routen mit und ohne Höhenmeter&Trails.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre Trail bergab zum Silbertal, Weg bergauf zum Eckkopf und über Trail zur Wachtenburg und retour nach DÜW.
Wir werden immer probieren Trails bergab und Wege bergauf zu fahren.

Tourguide Norman
Tourlänge ca. 35 km
ca. 700 Höhenmeter


Am Samstag, den 25. August 2012 veranstaltet das Forstamt Bad Dürkheim verschiedene MTB Ausfahrten. Treffpunkt ist 10h am Weilach Parkplatz Bad Dürkheim oberhalb vom Annaberg. Bitte telefonisch beim Forstamt anmelden.

Am Sonntag, den 26. August 2012 ist der "Erlebnistag Deutsche Weinstraße".
Von Bockenheim bis nach Schweigen ist die Weinstrasse auf ca. 80 km von 10h bis 18h gesperrt.- Für Verpflegung und Musik sorgen die örtlichen Vereine, einfach mal probieren. Manche behaupten auch es sei das längste Weinfest der Welt. 

Am Sonntag den 09. September geht es um 10 Uhr bei gutem Wetter auf die bereits angekündigte "Höllentour" ab Annweiler HBF.
Wir werden hier über 100 Spitzkehren unter die Stollen nehmen, rauf wie runter wird es sicher Herausfordernd. WICHTIG: Hier sollten wirklich nur Leute teilnehmen die Spitzkehren fahren können, Hinterrad umsetzen sollte auch beherscht werden! Es werden Kehren bis S3 vorkommen, vorwiegend werden es aber S2 Kehren sein.
Bei schlechtem Wetter gibt es eine Alternativtour über die Jungpfalzhütte.

Tourguide Claus
Tourlänge ca. 35km
Höhenmeter ca. 1000

Am 30. September geht es dann wieder mit Norman auf Tour.
Da werde ich euch nochmal drüber informieren.


Bitte schaut auf den folgenden zwei Seiten ob die Tour nicht kurzfristig abgesagt wurde, oder geändert wurde.
http://www.dimb.de/ig-pfalz
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574320&page=4

Es gelten die Trailrules und Teilnahmehinweise! Über eine kurze Anmeldung vorab würden wir uns freuen.
Denkt an Helm, genug zu Essen und Trinken, Ersatzschlauch, Einkehrgeld...
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules
http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise


----------



## der-tick.de (18. September 2012)

*Am 30. September um 10 Uhr geht es ab Neustadt HBF auf Flowtrailtour!*

Auf Flowigen Trails geht es hier rund um Neustadt. Über das Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz und den Kaisergarten! Vorwiegend geht es auf S0-S1 Trails rauf und runter.

Guide: Claus
Tourlänge: ca. 35km / 1000hm
Tourdauer: 5-6 Stunden incl. Pausen und Einkehr auf dem Lambertskreuz


*Am 3.Oktober um 14.30 Uhr geht's zur Trailtour mit Einkehr und Nightrideabschluß*

Diese Tour ab Bad Dürkheim vor dem Bahnhof am Wurstmarktbrunnen werden wir so viele Trails wie möglich fahren und einen Bikertreff am Lambertzkreuz erleben.

Wir starten mit einem Bikecheck und rollen danach durch die Weinberge nach Wachenheim. Von dort aus Trails leichansteigend zu den 3 Eichen, dicke Eiche und Hreuzung gelbes Kreuz.
Zur Hardtenburg bergab und dann über den Uhrenweg Richtung Saupferch. Von dort aufwärts dem Bachlauf folgend zum Lambertskreuz. EINKEHR!
Zur Rückfahrt nach Bad Dürkheim könnte sich ein kleiner Nightride ergeben.- Deswegen: Licht mitnehmen! 

Guide: Norman
Tourlänge: ca 35km, 900hm
Heimkehr wahrscheinlich zwischen 21 und 22 Uhr

*Am 19. Oktober um 19.00 Uhr gibt es wieder einen Stammtisch in Annweiler
*
Wir treffen uns im Scharfeneck.
http://www.hotel-scharfeneck.de
Einer der Hauptthemen wird sicher der Dirtspot Annweiler und die weiteren Legalisierungsprojekte.

*Am 21. Oktober um 10 Uhr geht es ab Neustadt HBF zu einer weiteren Fowtrailtour!*

Auf flowigen Trails geht es hier übers Weinbiet auf den Stabenberg und mehr. Vorwiegend geht es au S1 Trails rauf und runter. Allerdings sind hier die Fahrtechnikskills doch ein wenig höher als am 31. September! Eingekehrt wird hier nach dem Stabenberg.

Guide: Claus
Tourlänge: ca. 40km, 1000hm
Tourdauer: 5-6 Stunden incl. Pausen und Einkehr


----------



## flametop (10. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich in der Pfalz keine Radsportvereine, mit MTB-Abteilung, die der DIMB angehören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457626

bzw.

http://www.biker-speyer.de/mtb-gruppe/


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi Zusammen!

Am Donnerstag (1.11.) gehts spontan um 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Bahnhof los. Flowige Trails wechseln mit technischen Trails. Eine klassische Trailtour in der PFalz. 
Das ganze wird ohne Einkehr in moderatem Tempo statt finden, max. 1200hm (3 Berge) und 35km haben. Mehr als 4,5 Stunden werden wir auch nicht brauchen! 
Wer will meldet sich bitte direkt bei mir. 

Es gelten natürlich alle DIMB Regeln.


----------



## Stumpimario (14. November 2012)

Hallo liebe IG`ler der DIMB Pfalz.
Ich wollte mich mal nach gefühlten 3monaten bei Euch bedanken für die nette Aufnahme bei meinem Besuch in der Pfalz.
Anlass war eigentlich eine kleine Tour an der Weinstraße aber ich hatte dann das spaßige Vergnügend auf dem Saisonabschlussfest im Lambertzkreuz mit dabei zu sein.
Sehr lustig war es und es hat mich gefreut einige der IG`ler kennen zu lernen.
Ein großer Dank geht an den Günni, Frank und Ralf für die Mitnahme zu einem kleinen Trail um die Kalmit rum.
Allen anderen die ich zumindest mal gesehen habe auch ein Danke für die herzliche Aufnahme in den kreisen der Pfälzer DIMB IG.

Man sieht sich im Frühjahr bestimmt wieder, LG


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2012)

Hey Tick,

frag mal bei deinen DIMB-Kollegen nach, ob es nicht von Interesse wäre, am 9. Dez. am Protestmarsch teilzunehmen.
Mehr Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077062&postcount=971


Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2012)

Hallo Opti!

Windräder stehen nun nicht wirklich im Thesenpapier der DIMB. Pro oder Contra darf jeder selbst entscheiden. Da möchte ich hier nicht für die DIMB einen Aufruf in irgend eine Richtung starten. 
Außerdem sind die Diskussionen in die Richtung erst in den Anfängen. Es gibt auch denkbar wenig Flächen wo solche Windräder aufgebaut werden können. (Anfahrtswege für Baufahrzeuge!!!)

*Ich will lieber zur Jahresabschlusstour einladen:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=609733

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## dietrichw (28. November 2012)

Hmm. Die Satzung der DIMB enthält:

§ 2
Zweck
[...]
(2) Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike, die Förderung der Öffnung aller Wege (einschließlich Pfade) unter Berücksichtigung der Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit, die Jugendförderung *sowie die Förderung des Umwelt- und Landschaftsschutzes*.

(Hervorhebung von mir.)

Wenn da die Windräder nicht drunterfallen, was dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Hmm. Die Satzung der DIMB enthält:
> 
> § 2
> Zweck
> ...


Ist nicht die Energiewende auch Umweltschutz? Windkraft statt Kohlekraftwerke? Dann müsste die DIMB sogar FÜR die Windkraftanlagen demonstrieren!


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallo Opti!
> Windräder stehen nun nicht wirklich im Thesenpapier der DIMB.


 @_dietrichw_ hat die entscheidende Stelle bereits zitiert



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Pro oder Contra darf jeder selbst entscheiden.



Darf jeder, richtig. Meine Einstellung dazu kurzgefasst: Contra. Weil ich im fast geschlossenen Wäldermeer zwischen Johanniskreuz, Queichbachtal bis hin zum Haardt mit meinem Bike die Landschaft geniessen will. Das ist mein* Interesse*. (andere ebenso schwerwiegende Aspekt will ich jetzt mal außen vorlassen, dazu zählt auch Energiepolitik)



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da möchte ich hier nicht für die DIMB einen Aufruf in irgend eine Richtung starten.


Da ich DIMB-Mitglied bin (und somit auch IG-Mitglied), sehe ich in der DIMB in dem Fall eigentlich genau das richtige Organ meiner _*Interessensvertretung*_.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Diskussionen in die Richtung erst in den Anfängen. Es gibt auch denkbar wenig Flächen wo solche Windräder aufgebaut werden können. (Anfahrtswege für Baufahrzeuge!!!)



Beim ersten Satz gebe ich dir in der Hinsicht recht, dass die Diskussion bezüglich der Windräder erst am Anfang stehen. Allerdings hat man für den Fall der Fälle schon mit Taten begonnen, die 1) dem Aufstellen von Windräder dienen könnten und 2) bereits jetzt bestehende Pfad- und Wegekultur in dem Gebiet durch Schieben breiter Schottertrassen zerstören.
Beim zweiten Satz scheint ein Informationsdefizit vorzuliegen. Kennst du die gut geteerte und ausreichend breite Strasse von der L496 kommend, die bis zum Hermersbergerhof führt und an potenziellen Aufstellungsorten am Mosisberg, Hortenkopf oder Geiskopf vorbeiführen. Hast du die breiten Schottertrassen hinter dem Holländerklotz gesehen, auf denen locker zwei überbreite LKW's aneinander vorbei kommen? @_Teufelstisch_ und ich haben diese Trassen direkt vorort besichtigen können.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da möchte ich hier nicht für die DIMB einen Aufruf in irgend eine Richtung starten.


Darauf muss ich nochmal zurückkommen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man hier nicht Chancen und Möglichkeiten erkennt!?! Unabhängig ob man für oder wider Windräder ist, oder wie man sich die Energiepolitik der Zukunft vorstellt... Hier ziehen örtliche BI, Naturschutzverbände, PWV und unsere vielgeliebten Jäger an einem Strang, indem sie *gemeinsam* zeigen, dass sie gegen eine Verschandelung dieser einzigartigen Gegend/Natur sind. (die tatsächlich dahinterstehenden Intentionen möchte ich hier jetzt mal vernachlässigen)
Würden MTB'ler hier ebenso zeigen, dass sie nicht nur Nutzer und Geniesser, sondern auch Bewahrer und Schätzender dieses Pfälzerwaldes sind, würde dies doch ein gutes Bild abwerfen und vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen Verein oder Bündnis eine Tür öffnen, die es so zur Zeit noch nicht gibt.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Hallo Steffen,

ich berufe gerne einen Stammtisch ein um dieses Thema innerhalb der IG Pfalz zu besprechen! Machst du als Mitglied der IG einen kleine Präsentation mit Vor- und Nachteilen? 

Hauptziel der DIMB ist und Bleibt *Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike* dieses wird durch Windkraftanlagen nicht gravierend beeinflusst. Da könnte man genauso für eine Demo gegen Atomkraft und Kohlekraft und BASF aufrufen, da entsprechende Anlagen den Blick über die Rheinebene trüben. Vielleicht sogar eine Demo gegen die Besiedelung der Rheinebene? Oder gegen die Hütten im PW da diese den ungestörten Naturgenuss stören? Oder gegen die Forst, da diese auch den Waldgenuss stören? Also es gibt hier ganz viel Auslegungsspielraum!

Die von dir beschriebenen Trassen sind die 2 der sehr wenigen ausreichenden Straßen die zum Antransport der Anlagen funktionieren würden, müssten aber beide auch noch erweitert werden, damit die 50+m langen Transporter um die Ecken kommen. 
Hier im PW kommen maximal 3-4% der Bergkuppen zum Errichten der Windkraftanlagen in Frage, schau dir den Hundsrück an, da ist es ein wesentlich höherer Anteil. Der Hardrand wird eh geschohnt. Die Forst ist derzeit beauftragt hier eine Liste mit Potentiellen Flächen zu erstellen, dabei ist sie noch! 

Ich persönlich bin dafür das man sich einsetzt das nur ein Windpark errichtet wird und nicht viele Einzelanlagen. Dann kann jeder der sich an den Anlagen stört diesen Bereich meiden. 

Zu einer Demo gegen Windkraft würde ich persönlich nur aufrufen, wenn man das mit dem erhalt von Biblis und Phillipsburg verknüft! Aber meine persönliche Meinung spielt bei der DIMB Arbeit keine Rolle, wenn die Sprecher der IG Mehrheitlich für eine Demo sind, dann organisiere ich auch mit... 


Ich persönlich hasse diese NIMBY (Not In My BackYard) Mentalität! Alle brüllen das Phillipsburg und Biblis abgeschaltet werden sollen, dass die Kohlekraftwerke in Mannheim abgeschaltet werden sollen und genau die selben wollen keine Windräder in "ihrem" Wald. Ich bin der Meinung diesen Leuten sollte man sofort und Dauerhaft den Strom abschalten! (Holzöfen sollte man denen dann auch verbieten, da diese eine enorme Feinstaubquelle sind) 
Nur verweigern geht nicht! Macht konstruktive Gegenvorschläge und man kann drüber Reden, einfach "Dagegen" ist idiotisch und führt nur zum Stillstand!


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2012)

Schade. Aber wie das so in Vereinen ist wäre es ne einfache Sache, diese viele Leute offenbar beschäftigende Frage einfach mal zu besprechen und dann einen Beschluss zu fassen. Anstatt die private Meinung von einzelnen als unumstößliche, ja nicht mal diskutierenswerte Vereinsmeinung darzustellen...!

  @_der-tick.de_ Ich hab das wesentliche bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt. Die von dir nahezu zwanghaft konstruierten (wer nicht für Windräder ist, ist für AKW's...) und genannten Gegensätze existieren nicht! Konstruierte angebliche Sachzwänge, um die Interessen leichter durchzudrücken! Und Gegnern der Propeller die angesprochene "Mentalität" zu unterstellen und polemisch nach Stomabschaltung zu rufen ist nicht mal annähernd sachlich. Windräder haben ja seltsamerweise (noch) ein grünes Image (es beruhigt das grüne Wohlstandswählergewissen, im Sommer die Klimaanlage durchgehend laufen zu lassen...). Es geht auch nicht um Strommangel... Dagegen existieren sehr wohl mehr als genügend Alternativen. So sind in den LEP noch sehr viele nicht genutzte Flächen für WKA ausgewiesen. Solaranlagen sind ebenfalls sinnvoller. Außerdem ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Gegner, ihr Anliegen zu legitimieren - sondern derer, die ein geschütztes, einzigartiges Waldgebiet und Mittelgebirge unwiderbringlich verschandeln wollen...


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich berufe gerne einen Stammtisch ein um dieses Thema innerhalb der IG Pfalz zu besprechen!





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schade. Aber wie das so in Vereinen ist wäre es ne einfache Sache, diese viele Leute offenbar beschäftigende Frage einfach mal zu besprechen und dann einen Beschluss zu fassen. Anstatt die private Meinung von einzelnen als unumstößliche, ja nicht mal diskutierenswerte Vereinsmeinung darzustellen...!



Eine Diskussion am Stammtisch würde dem doch entsprechen, oder?
Beschließen kann die DIMB ja in der Richtung eh nichts, wenn dann nur, ob man als Verein dagegen sein möchte oder nicht.
Da man als DIMB-Mitglied da aber durchaus unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, halte ich das auch für kritisch.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Windräder haben ja seltsamerweise (noch) ein  grünes Image


Aus Interesse: Warum sollten Windräder denn - unabhängig vom konkreten Einzelfall des Standortes - kein grünes Image haben?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich rufe dazu gerne einen Stammtisch ein und wir besprechen die Sachen und ich vertrete dann die mehrheitliche Meinung der Anwesende im Sinne der DIMB. Da hab ich kein Problem mit. 
Wer will also dazu einen Stammtisch? 


Und die Meinung oben ist wie schon geschrieben meine Persönliche, im Sinne der DIMB gibt es keinen klaren Vorstandsbeschluss und damit keine klare Stellung zu dem Thema. 

Und nun verdreht mir weiter schön die Worte im Mund. 

 @tom: Windräder sind mehrfach Problematisch... 
1. Sie müssen meist über 15 Jahre laufen, damit Sie die Energie die deren Herstellung und Aufstellung verbraucht hat wieder rein hohlen (Die Angaben zwischen 5 bis 7 Jahren die überall zu lesen sind, sind Ernergiekostentechnisch gerechtnet, das ist wieder ein andere Rechneart, Energie die zum Verhütten von Stahl in Fernost verwendet wird ist nun mal nur 30% so teuer wie grüne Energie in D.)
2. Zum anderen stellen Windräder eine großen Eingriff in die Natur dar und haben einen dauerhaften Einfluss auf diese in Ihrem Umfeld, sei es durch Lärm und durch die Baulichen Änderungen... Sicher weiß da Teufelstisch noch mehr zu berichten.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2012)

Darf ich hier überhaupt schreiben, ich bin ja nicht Mitglied...  Ja. Find ich gut. Mich stört halt nur der etwas genervte Unterton und die ursprünglichen bevormundenden Aussagen, wonach es da ja eigentlich nix zu diskutieren gäbe... 

Zum grünen Mäntelchen: Da könnte man auch selber drauf kommen bzw. sich mal selbst informieren... Kurz: Weil das Aufstellen von gigantischen Windrädern - die im Ergebnis nur der kapitalistischen Gewinnmaximierung von Energiekonzernen dienen (die beginnende Privatisierung der Luft) - einen enormen Eingriff in die Natur und das Landschaftsbild darstellen. Der Pfälzerwald "lebt" davon, frei von den Dingern zu sein... Ist ein einzigartiger Blick, wie man ihn heute (noch) vom Orensfels, Luitpoldturm oder Rehberg geboten bekommt - wirklich nichts "wert"...?! Geht es also nur noch um "Kohle" und ein paar Watt Strom...?! Große Waldflächen abholzen und ein Landschaftsbild zerstören für Windräder ist also "grün"...? Verstörte Tiere, die aufgrund der enormen Geräuschentwicklung vertrieben werden? Getötete Vögel? Grün? Nee, grade an der Sache kann man die ganze Verkommenheit der ehemals alternativen und nun völlig im System angekommenen Grünen erkennen. Es geht auch nur noch um wirtschaftliche Interessen.

Für den Bau werden breite Schneisen, Anfahrtswege benötigt. Die Flächen um die Windräder selbst müssen ebenfalls gerodet werden.

Naja, dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Spaß beim Stammtisch.


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hauptziel der DIMB ist und Bleibt *Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike* dieses wird durch Windkraftanlagen nicht gravierend beeinflusst.



Ok, dann sorry, dass ich dachte, dieses Thema wäre für die DIMB bzw. die IG von Interesse.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich berufe gerne einen Stammtisch ein um dieses Thema innerhalb der IG Pfalz zu besprechen! Machst du als Mitglied der IG einen kleine Präsentation mit Vor- und Nachteilen?



Hat sich damit quasi erledigt, da ich mich an die falsche Interessensvertretung gewandt habe.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin dafür das man sich einsetzt das nur ein Windpark errichtet wird und nicht viele Einzelanlagen. Dann kann jeder der sich an den Anlagen stört diesen Bereich meiden.




Hat jetzt wieder nix mit DIMB zu tun, entspricht aber auch meiner Meinung. Würde man in der Politik so denken, hätte sich das Thema "Windräder im PW" ja großteils erledigt...



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hasse diese NIMBY (Not In My BackYard) Mentalität! Alle brüllen das Phillipsburg und Biblis abgeschaltet werden sollen, dass die Kohlekraftwerke in Mannheim abgeschaltet werden sollen und genau die selben wollen keine Windräder in "ihrem" Wald.



Hat jetzt wieder nix mit DIMB zu tun, trotzdem nochwas dazu: Auch da bin ich prinzipiell deiner Meinung. Allerdings regt mich da auf, dass beispielsweise die Stadt Annweiler kein Problem damit hätte im (ihr gehörenden) Bereich zwischen Annweilerer Forsthaus und Hermersbergerhof Windräder aufzustellen. Ich befürchte, dass dies die kleinen Gastronomiebetriebe am Hof und in Hofstätten vielleicht auch am Taubensuhl schon merken würden. Würde man allerdings die Windräder auf Rehberg, Hohenberg oder Föhrlenberg stellen (sofern sich dies anbieten würde), wäre da die Stadt Annweiler bestimmt nicht mit einverstanden.

Noch was anderes: Du hast doch da Förster-Beziehungen, oder!?! Es stand mal die Aussage im Raum, dass man auch auf dem Almersberg Windräder stellen möchte... Wäre schade, wobei mich dies nur stören würde, wenn ich als Wanderer unterwegs wäre. Sowas würde mich als Biker ja nicht in meiner Ausübung meines Sports beeinträchtigen....

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Hallo Steffen!

Die Falsche Gruppe ist die Frage, wie gesagt, wir können das Thema gerne in großer Runde besprechen und entsprechende Aktionen machen, allerdings muss da ebend auch mal jemand anders sagen "ich will", ich werde aber auch noch die anderen Sprecher der IG anhauen, wie die das sehen. 

Amersberg wird von der Forst ganz sicher nicht vorgeschlagen! Das hat mehrere Gründe, der wichtigste ist wohl die Bauliche Erschließung des Berges. Es wäre schier unmöglich dort eine Straße rauf zu bauen, die den Anforderungen für solch einen Bauverkehr entspricht. 

Am Hardrand dürfen keine Windkraftanlagen gebaut werden, hier ist aber noch nicht endgültig beschlossen wie weit der "Hardrand" reicht. Es sollen auf jeden Fall keine Windkraftanlagen aus der Rheinebene her sichtbar sein. 

Die Stadt Annweiler verfolgt hier auch Wirtschaftliche Interessen. Jedes Windrad bringt bis zu 100.000 Einnahmen pro Jahr für die Stadt! :-O Da ist Punktuelle Touristik und eine Gaststätte ein verschmerzbarer Preis, der Haupttouristikverkehr wird meines Wissens durch die Trifels verursacht. 

Ich prsönlich bin gerade sehr darauf mich auf die legalisierungsprojekte zu stürzen und Lobyarbeit bei anderen Vereinen anzustoßen.

Meine 2cents zu Windkraftanlagen: Ich finde das bei Freiburg immer wieder berauschend (mehrdeutig, das rauschen in den Ohren aber auch berauschend von den Ausmaßen) die Windkraftanlagen mal von ganz nahmen zu sehen.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Darf ich hier überhaupt schreiben, ich bin ja nicht Mitglied...  Ja. Find ich gut. Mich stört halt nur der etwas genervte Unterton und die ursprünglichen bevormundenden Aussagen, wonach es da ja eigentlich nix zu diskutieren gäbe...


DieDImb versteht sich als Interessensvertretung ALLER Biker, also auch dir. Insofern darfst du gerne mitreden. Beitreten wäre aber natürlich noch schöner! 


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zum grünen Mäntelchen: Da könnte man auch selber drauf kommen bzw. sich mal selbst informieren... Kurz: Weil das Aufstellen von gigantischen Windrädern - die im Ergebnis nur der kapitalistischen Gewinnmaximierung von Energiekonzernen dienen (die beginnende Privatisierung der Luft) - einen enormen Eingriff in die Natur und das Landschaftsbild darstellen. Der Pfälzerwald "lebt" davon, frei von den Dingern zu sein... Ist ein einzigartiger Blick, wie man ihn heute (noch) vom Orensfels, Luitpoldturm oder Rehberg geboten bekommt - wirklich nichts "wert"...?! Geht es also nur noch um "Kohle" und ein paar Watt Strom...?! Große Waldflächen abholzen und ein Landschaftsbild zerstören für Windräder ist also "grün"...? Verstörte Tiere, die aufgrund der enormen Geräuschentwicklung vertrieben werden? Getötete Vögel? Grün? Nee, grade an der Sache kann man die ganze Verkommenheit der ehemals alternativen und nun völlig im System angekommenen Grünen erkennen. Es geht auch nur noch um wirtschaftliche Interessen.
> 
> Für den Bau werden breite Schneisen, Anfahrtswege benötigt. Die Flächen um die Windräder selbst müssen ebenfalls gerodet werden.
> ...


Der erste Teil muss ich mal sagen ist viel Polemik, aber es ist deine Überzeugung und die darfst du gerne haben. Der zweite Teil hingegen sind wirklich schlagkräftige Argumente die ebend nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind! 

Das Problem bei jeglicher Energieerzeugung ist das es immer einen Umweltzerstörenden Einfluss gibt. Bei Fotovoltaik (Umgangssprachlich Solar gennant) ist es zum Beispiel der Umweltzerstörende Abbau der benötigten Seltenen Erden etc.. Bei Fossilen Brennstoffen sind wir ja alle gut Informiert, über AKWs sind wir ebenfalls überinformiert, bei Geothermie stören uns die Erdbeben... Was haben wir noch? Laufwasserkraftwerke und Talsperren sind ein zu großer Umwelteingriff und in Deutschland weitestgehend ausgeschöpft. (Ich denke ja noch über so eine große Staumauer bei Koblenz nach, damit könnte man den Rhein locker 100m hoch aufstauen... ).
Die Frage ist welches das kleinste Übel ist... 
Das beste ist auf jeden Fall so wenig Energie zu verbrauchen wie möglich! 
Ich hab zum Beispiel noch nicht mal ein Auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @_tom_: Windräder sind mehrfach Problematisch...
> 1. Sie müssen meist über 15 Jahre laufen, damit Sie die Energie die  deren Herstellung und Aufstellung verbraucht hat wieder rein hohlen ...
> 2. Zum anderen stellen Windräder eine großen Eingriff in die Natur dar





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zum grünen Mäntelchen: Da könnte man auch selber drauf kommen bzw. sich mal selbst informieren... Kurz: Weil das Aufstellen von gigantischen Windrädern - die im Ergebnis nur der kapitalistischen Gewinnmaximierung von Energiekonzernen dienen...



Soweit war mir das schon klar. Aber welche Technologie zur Energiegewinnung (oder Speicherung) gibt es denn, die
- bei der Herstellung keine Energie braucht?
- keinen Eingriff in die Natur darstellt?
- ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht hergestellt wird?

Ich kenne da leider keine. Gewinn zu erzielen ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches.

Ich hätte natürlich auch lieber freie Sicht als die Sicht auf Windräder, so ist das nicht. Und dass Leute, die direkt dort wohnen, da auch anders denken, kann ich gut verstehen. Aber irgendwo muss die Energie ja herkommen. Nur nicht von Windrädern, oder von Solarzellen, oder von Atomkraftwerken, oder von Kohlekraftwerken, oder von ...

Eine echte Lösung für alle gibt es da leider nicht. Falls ich eine finde, dann dürft ihr mich gerne in der Villa, die ich mir dann leisten kann, besuchen. Einen Bikepark an die Kalmit spendiere ich dann auch


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Doch, wir alle bringen Dynamos an unser Bike und strampeln um die Wette... Das ist Energieerzeugung die gut ist und uns gut tut...


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Soweit war mir das schon klar. Aber welche Technologie zur Energiegewinnung (oder Speicherung) gibt es denn, die
> - bei der Herstellung keine Energie braucht?
> - keinen Eingriff in die Natur darstellt?
> - ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht hergestellt wird?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier nicht eindeutig rüber gekommen ist. Bei der Problematik "Windräder im PW" geht es eigentlich nicht um die Energiewende und die richtige Vorgehensweise, sondern um das Thema "Darf man zusehen, wenn unter dem Denkmäntelchen der Energiewende Einnahmequellen zulasten der Natur und der Schönheit des PW erschlossen werden sollen?".

Es gibt genug Freiflächen außerhalb und auch innerhalb des PW wo Windräder stehen könnten und Sinn machen und auch rentabel betrieben werden können. Hier geht es um ein Waldgebiet, welches Splittergebiete von Gemeinden weit außerhalb des PW's sind, auf denen man (für die eigentlichen Gemeinde "unsichtbar") die Einnahmequelle "Windrad" stellen kann.

Was hat das mit der DIMB zu tun? Nix. Daher nochmals Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich hier in diesem Thread äußere. Für die Frage, ob dies ein Thema für die DIMB IG sein könnte, brauche ich kein Stammtisch. Die Frage würde für mich rein persönlich auf den letzten zwei Seiten beantwortet.


----------



## tommybgoode (28. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Freiflächen außerhalb und auch innerhalb des PW wo Windräder stehen könnten und Sinn machen und auch rentabel betrieben werden können. Hier geht es um ein Waldgebiet, welches Splittergebiete von Gemeinden weit außerhalb des PW's sind, auf denen man (für die eigentlichen Gemeinde "unsichtbar") die Einnahmequelle "Windrad" stellen kann.



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da bist Du näher dran. Wenn dem so ist, wären wir dann ja schließlich doch einer Meinung


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2012)

Hopp, ich hab doch extra hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077062&postcount=971
bzw. hierzu verlinkend hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077070&postcount=90 Hintergrundinfos zu Thema geboten.
Da hatte ich auch dich @tick gefragt, ob du mit den anderen Kollegen/Sprecher abklären kannst, ob's ein Thema ist oder nicht.
Anhand deiner Antwort war ich der Meinung, es wäre *eure* Meinung zu dem Thema. Da du jetzt allerdings nen Stammtisch anbietest, war es doch nicht eure gemeinsame Meinung!?! Ich blicks momentan nicht mehr....


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Was hat das mit der DIMB zu tun? Nix. Daher nochmals Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich hier in diesem Thread äußere. Für die Frage, ob dies ein Thema für die DIMB IG sein könnte, brauche ich kein Stammtisch. Die Frage würde für mich rein persönlich auf den letzten zwei Seiten beantwortet.


Naja, ich bin nur ein Mitglied der DIMB von über 45.000 Mitgliedern, ich weiß das ich sehr hmm... schwierig sein kann. 

Und das es  dir nur um reine Waldflächen im PW geht kam so bei mir nicht an. 
Aber Windräder sind nun mal wesentlich Rentabler wenn Sie in Hochlagen von Gebirgen gebaut werden, da weht einfach mehr Wind als zum Beispiel in der Rheinebene (Ich hab schon Sachen gelesen das im PW die selben Windräder 3-5x so viel Strom bringen sollen).


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hopp, ich hab doch extra hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077062&postcount=971
> bzw. hierzu verlinkend hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077070&postcount=90 Hintergrundinfos zu Thema geboten.
> Da hatte ich auch dich @tick gefragt, ob du mit den anderen Kollegen/Sprecher abklären kannst, ob's ein Thema ist oder nicht.
> Anhand deiner Antwort war ich der Meinung, es wäre *eure* Meinung zu dem Thema. Da du jetzt allerdings nen Stammtisch anbietest, war es doch nicht eure gemeinsame Meinung!?! Ich blicks momentan nicht mehr....


Ich hatte das Thema in letzter Zeit mit den "Kollegen". Aber nicht explizit zur Demo. Wenn dann wäre das auch etwas das ICH eher als Thema für ein Stammtisch sehe damit man gemeinsam darüber beratschlagen kann was die IG will. Immerhin ist die IG Pfalz kein selbstständiger Verein bei dem der Vorstand was beschließen kann, wie der Name es schon sagt, wir sind nur die Sprecher. Was wir im Sinne der DIMB reden sollen, sollte aber aus der Masse kommen oder eben aus dem DIMB Vorstand.


----------



## dietrichw (29. November 2012)

Hui. Hier hat sich ja seit meinem letzten Post gestern Nacht einiges ereignet... Auch, wenn es jetzt redundant ist - ich teile da die Auffassungen von Optimizer und Teufelstisch, dass es schön wäre, wenn die DIMB, die sich ja auch sonst gerne mit den anderen Natursportverbänden harmonisiert, dies auch in diesem wichtigen Punkt tun würde. Sonst müsste ich konsequenterweise dem PWV beitreten, wenn ich meine Interessen durch die DIMB leider nicht mehr vertreten sehen würde.

Und ich kann nur jedem, dem die Hintergründe dieses Themas nicht so klar sind, empfehlen, sich mal z.B. auf der von Opti verlinkten Seite "Pro Pfälzerwald" umzuschauen. Da finden sich unter Links einige sehr interessante Sachen, z.B. ein Einblick in die "Vermarktungsstrategien" der Windradfirmen . Wer danach noch glaubt, es ginge bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz in Sachen Windradbau alles mir rechten Dingen zu, der ist schon ein unerschütterlicher Optimist...


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Auch wenns dafür eh zu spät ist, halten wir uns in diesem Thema raus, so bin ich mit den anderen Sprechern der IG Pfalz verblieben. 

Der Grund ist klar, der Einfluss aufs Biken ist recht gering durch die Windkraftanlagen (So waren wir uns als Sprecher der IG einig). Über den Einfluss auf den Naturgenuss sind sich hier ja schon nicht alle einig... Klar gibt es einige die sich dadurch enorm gestört fühlen. Das kann ich nachvollziehen, aber teile persönlich (ich als Person, nicht die DIMB) diese Auffassung eben nicht. 

Ein anderer Grund für uns von der IG Pfalz ist, dass wir mit anderen Projekten derzeit recht ausgelastet sind, die wir auch für wichtiger erachten (Dirtspot Annweiler, Flowtrail Pfalz, Lobbyarbeit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (12. Dezember 2012)

Flowtrail Pfalz... gib't da halbwegs konkretes?


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind mit der Forst, etc. am diskutieren. Das klingt bis jetzt alles sehr gut.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

die erste DIMB IG Pfalz Tour dieses Jahres geht am Sonntag los:

*Sonntag 03.02.2013 10.00 Uhr - KM Fressen zum Saisonstart - Neustadt HBF
*Es geht hoch zur Kalmit, durchs Felsenmeer und hinten zum Helmbachweiher runter, Dann über Elmstein, Schwarzohl nach Weidenthal und mit der Bahn retour. 

> 50km
> 1200hm
> 5 Stunden

Licht sollte sicherheitshalber eingepackt werden. Verpflegung etc. auch, genauso wie alles andere... 

*Bitte gebt mir vorher per E-Mail / PN bescheid wenn ihr mit wollt! *

Viele Grüße


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Winter geht endlich. Noch letztes Wochenende gehörten vereiste Wege und Schneebedeckte Gipfel zum gewohnten Bild, bald ist es wohl eher wieder das kurze Trikot.

Bei uns hat sich einiges getan. Patrick hat sich aus dem Kreis der aktiven Sprecher der DIMB IG Pfalz zurückgezogen um sich voll und ganz auf seine Ausbildungstätigkeiten bei der DIMB und Trailrock zu konzentrieren.

Norman macht demnächst eine NatureRide Ausbildung.

--> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/jugendprogramm-natureride <--

Damit fangen wir auch an aktiv auf Jugendliche und Kinder zuzugehen. Sollte hier an der Schule Eurer Kinder oder in der Jugendabteilung Eures (nicht Radsport-) Vereins Interesse bestehen mal was anderes einzubauen, meldet Euch einfach. Norman wird hier auch seinen Schwerpunkt setzen und gemäß der Teilnahme im letzten Jahr werde ich mich wahrscheinlich auf technische Trailtouren spezialisieren siehe auch unten.

Desweiteren plant Norman über MTBXPERT noch Mehrtagestouren, um Nicht Pfälzern unsere schöne Trailheimat nahezubringen. 

Bei dem im letzten Jahr nicht so gefragten Tagesausflügen haben wir noch ein Ass im Ärmeln ) dazu in einem der nächsten Newsletter mehr.

Wir sind aktiv bei Streckenlegalisierungen. Der Dirtspot Annweiler braucht nur noch eine Vereinbarung zwischen Trägerverein und Stadt. Der Flowtrail bei Annweiler ist auch langsam am Konkreter werden, es gibt schon Vorschläge für ein Gebiet auf dem es Realisiert werden könnte. Aber hier dauert es noch einige Zeit, da hier Umweltgutachten und Genehmigungen von diversen Behörden erforderlich sind.

Erst letztens gab es wieder ein Treffen zwischen Forst, RSC Neustadt, MTB Park Pfalz und der DIMB. Dabei ging es unter anderem um den weiteren Fortschritt der XC Rennstrecke in Neustadt. Hier wird vielleicht noch ein Flowtrailkonzept mit einfließen. Aber auch das steht noch vor einigen Hürden. Demnächst möchte ich mich dann endlich in Maikommern mit einbringen um die im Gespräch befindliche DH Strecke auf der Kalmit mit zu gestalten bzw. auf legale Füße zu stellen. Ich werde deswegen auch weniger feste Touren geben und mehr spontan Touren führen - diese werden dann ein paar Tage vorher an Personen verschickt die die Info haben wollen und bei MTB News gepostet.



Aus aktuellen Anlaß möchte ich euch auch bitten auf die Trailrules zu achten und möglichst Rücksichtsvoll mit den anderen Waldnutzern umzugehen. Denn nach der Auffassung von Forst und Ordnungsamt sind wir nur geduldet im Wald, mit dem Befahren von Wanderwegen würden wir aber eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen. Damit dieses nicht kontrolliert und geahndet wird sollten wir wirklich zuvorkommend zu Wanderern und Co. sein und andere Mountainbiker zum selben verhalten auffordern.



Und an die Nightrider: Um auch weitere Konfrontation mit der Jägerschaft zu vermeiden sollten wir definitiv NICHT in der Dämmerung unterwegs sein! Das ist Hauptjagtzeit! Ein einziger Biker kann hier schon die Jagt vereiteln. Die Jäger zahlen viel Geld dafür das sie Jagen dürfen und müssen dafür sehr hohe Quoten erfüllen, damit es nicht zu zuviel Flurschaden durch Wildverbiss kommt. Wir leben nun mal in einer Kulturlandschaft!



Und dann hat jetzt der RNV noch eine Tolle Pressemitteilung geschrieben, so ist das Mitführen von Freeridern und Downhillern in RNV Fahrzeugen nicht mehr gestattet.

http://www.rnv-online.de/rnv/presse/presseinformationen/detail/artikel/fahrraeder-im-oepnv.html

Nach Rücksprache mit der RNV sind aber nur die Fahrer auf der Buslinie 39 in Heidelberg dazu angehalten dieses durchzusetzen. Es geht hier einzig und allein um die regelmäßigen Probleme beim Transport rauf auf den Königsstuhl. Laut RNV ist dieses auch in Absprache mit HD Freeride passiert.

*
Die erste offizielle Tour ist am 17.03. - 10:30 Uhr ab Neustdt an der Weinstraße - Bahnhofsvorplatz.*

Es geht auf schönen Trails über das Weinbiet und Kaisergärtchen nach Lambrecht. Optional geht es dann noch auf den Kaisergarten um dann über das Naturfreundehaus nach Neustadt zu kommen. Technisch bewegt sich die Tour meist zwischen S0 und S1. Ein paar Stellen S2 werden aber vorkommen. Eine typische Trailtour eben. Der Ausstieg nach 2 Bergen ist auf jeden Fall möglich (Lambrecht Bahnhof). Nur wenn dann noch welche wollen geht es noch über den Kaisergarten. Eine Einkehr ist nicht geplant, eher ein Eis am Schluss.

800 - 1200hm
25-35km
4-5h incl. Pausen



Dann viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## tommybgoode (8. März 2013)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Norman macht demnächst eine NatureRide Ausbildung.
> 
> --> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/jugendprogramm-natureride <--



Finde ich sehr löblich. Wenn meine Kids mal größer sind, kann ich mir gut vorstellen da auch aktiv zu werden.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wir sind aktiv bei Streckenlegalisierungen. Der Dirtspot Annweiler braucht nur noch eine Vereinbarung zwischen Trägerverein und Stadt. Der Flowtrail bei Annweiler ist auch langsam am Konkreter werden, es gibt schon Vorschläge für ein Gebiet auf dem es Realisiert werden könnte. Aber hier dauert es noch einige Zeit, da hier Umweltgutachten und Genehmigungen von diversen Behörden erforderlich sind.
> 
> Erst letztens gab es wieder ein Treffen zwischen Forst, RSC Neustadt, MTB Park Pfalz und der DIMB. Dabei ging es unter anderem um den weiteren Fortschritt der XC Rennstrecke in Neustadt. Hier wird vielleicht noch ein Flowtrailkonzept mit einfließen. Aber auch das steht noch vor einigen Hürden. Demnächst möchte ich mich dann endlich in Maikommern mit einbringen um die im Gespräch befindliche DH Strecke auf der Kalmit mit zu gestalten bzw. auf legale Füße zu stellen.



Na das hört sich doch mal sehr, sehr interessant und gut an. Da bin ich dankbar, wenn öfter mal Info kommt.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und an die Nightrider: Um auch weitere Konfrontation mit der Jägerschaft zu vermeiden sollten wir definitiv NICHT in der Dämmerung unterwegs sein! Das ist Hauptjagtzeit! Ein einziger Biker kann hier schon die Jagt vereiteln. Die Jäger zahlen viel Geld dafür das sie Jagen dürfen und müssen dafür sehr hohe Quoten erfüllen, damit es nicht zu zuviel Flurschaden durch Wildverbiss kommt. Wir leben nun mal in einer Kulturlandschaft!



Gab es da konkret Probleme?  Bin ja kein Jäger, aber ich denke die jagen eher in der Morgendämmerung, oder? Und da sind ja eigentlich keine Biker unterwegs. Außerdem betrifft das ja auch nur einige Gebiete, da ja nicht überall gejagt wird.
Aber ich kenne mich da nicht aus und bin auch bereit Informationen anzunehmen.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und dann hat jetzt der RNV noch eine Tolle Pressemitteilung geschrieben, so ist das Mitführen von Freeridern und Downhillern in RNV Fahrzeugen nicht mehr gestattet.
> 
> http://www.rnv-online.de/rnv/presse/presseinformationen/detail/artikel/fahrraeder-im-oepnv.html
> 
> Nach Rücksprache mit der RNV sind aber nur die Fahrer auf der Buslinie 39 in Heidelberg dazu angehalten dieses durchzusetzen. Es geht hier einzig und allein um die regelmäßigen Probleme beim Transport rauf auf den Königsstuhl. Laut RNV ist dieses auch in Absprache mit HD Freeride passiert.



Aha, dann wäre das auch geklärt. Danke fürs Nachfragen beim RNV.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2013)

Hallo! 

Zu der Situation mit den Jägern sei erwähnt das es in der Pfalz keine Wildruhezohnen gibt. Demetsprechend wird ÜBERALL gejagt und vor allem in der Dämerung (Morgens und Abends). Das ist auch bitter nötig, da es keine Fressfeinde mehr gibt und gerade die Schwarzkittel schnell große Flurschäden verusachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. März 2013)

Das mit der Jagd habe ich bis jetzt auch unterschätzt. Der Forst ist da auch in einer gespaltenen Position. Der eine Anwohner füttert die Sauen an und der Nachbar beschwert sich über die Flurschäden. Dann kommt der Jäger und geht auf die Pirsch und prompt kommt die Beschwerde, dass es zu dicht an den Häusern jagt. Läuft dann mal ein Füchslein am Ortsrand entlang, fürchtet der örtliche Kindergarten um das Wohl der Schutzbefohlenen.
Vielleicht wäre es mal hilfreich, wenn offen kommuniziert würde "Leute, in dem Bereich zu dieser Zeit wird schwerpunktmäßig mal gejagt!". Es fährt doch auch keiner freiwillig in ein Gebiet einer Treibjagd rein.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Gleich mal eine Ankündigung in eigener Sache... 
Nachdem ich heute die Trails gecheckt habe kann man ja jetzt schon Touren geben. 

Also Sonntag - 10.30 Uhr in Neustadt am Bahnhof
Gefahren werden 2-3 Berge ohne Einkehr, aber mit Pausen. Eine normale Trailtour im PW. Ich denke da an Weinbiet - Stabenberg - Wenbiet. 

25-35km
800-1200hm
4-5h 

Wer hat Lust? Bitte per PN melden! 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2013)

Hi ZUsammen,

ich bedanke mich bei allen Mitfahrern! War eine Mords Gaudi!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2013)

Hi Zusammen, 

Nach reiflicher Überlegung und sichtung des Wetterberichtes werde ich jetzt ein Modellbauwochenende einlegen und das Mountainbike in der Ecke stehen lassen. Sorry, ich habe die weiße Pracht satt und will endlich Sommer! 

*Also die Tour am 17.03. ist gecancelt! *

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## der-tick.de (29. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Der April kommt und damit endgültig der Saisonauftakt. An Ostern haben wir leider für euch noch kein Programm. Dafür geht es am 13.04. los mit dem Testival auf dem Taubensuhl und am 14.04. mit dem Natursportopening auf dem Johaniskreuz.  Ab dem 21.04. geht es dann mit dem Regulären Tourprogramm weiter. Es wird auch im April mehr Touren geben, als hier bekannt gegeben wird. Diese werden kurzfristig auf MTB-News bekannt gegeben und an einen kleinen Kreis auch per Mail heraus gegeben. Wenn Ihr auch informiert werden wollt, mailt mir.
Hier die Fakten: 

*13.04.2013 10-17 Uhr Testival auf dem Tsaubensuhl*

Hier könnt ihr BMC, Conway und Uvex testen und mit der DIMB reden. Wir werden wahrscheinlich auch kleine Touren machen.
http://www.taubensuhl.de/
Wir suchen noch Freiwillige die sich hier mit an den Stand stellen wollen.Info bitte an mich.
Guide: Steffen + Claus

*14.04.2013 10-18 Uhr Natursportopening auf dem Johaniskreuz*

Die alljähliche Eröffnung des Natursports im Pfälzer Wald für alle outdoor Sportler. Wir werden hier wieder mit einem Infostand vertreten sein.
http://www.zentrum-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=174
Auch hier würden wir uns über  tatkräftige Unterstützung freuen. Info bitte an mich.
Guide: Norman + Claus

*21.04.2013 10 Uhr  Trailtour rund um Neustadt*

Hier geht rund um Neustadt und durch Lambrecht auf flowigen Pfaden. Ein paar Fahrtechnische Herausforderungen warten auch auf euch. An alle die einfach Spaß haben wollen. Wir werden hier 3, optional 4 Berge fahren, je nachdem wie fit Ihr seid, aussteigen kann man auch schon nach 2 Bergen. Es gibt also keine Ausrede nicht mit zu kommen. 

Vorwiegend S0-S1 mit ganz seltenem S2. (Siehe http://www.singletrail-skala.de/)

Dauer: 5-7 Stunden (je nach Anzahl der Berge)
Strecke: 35  40km
Höhenmeter: 1200-1550hm (je nach Anzahl der Berge)
Guide: Claus 

Es gelten die DIMB Teilnahmeregeln und die Trailrules.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Breitensports. 
Am Sonntag geht es noch PlanmÃ¤Ãig auf Tour und wir haben schon die Infos fÃ¼rs Ã¼bernÃ¤chste Wochenende.

*ABGESAGT 27.04.2013 â 12 Uhr â Spitzkehrenmassaker ab HBF Annweiler am Trifels*

Es geht hier von Annweiler Ã¼ber Wernersberg nach Lug. Wir starten mit Humanen Spitzkehren am ersten Berg, werden aber nach einer anstrengenden Auffahrt am zweiten Berg schon Spitzkehren bis S3 begegnen. Auf gerade mal 1000hm werden es mehr als 70 Spitzkehren! Wir nehmen uns auf jeden Fall die Zeit das jeder die Spitzkehren mehrfach probieren kann, trotzdem solltest du schon einiges an Erfahrung haben oder dich drauf einstellen einige Spitzkehren zu schieben. 
Wenn Ihr nach der Runde noch kÃ¶nnt, gibtâs noch eine VerlÃ¤ngerung Ã¼ber die JungpfalzhÃ¼tte. 

Ca. 1000hm
Ca. 25km
Ca. 4-5h incl. Pausen
S0 bis zu einzelnen S3 Kehren
Guide: Claus VERLETZT

*Achtung Ãnderung: 28.04. - Kleine Trailrunde ab Bad DÃ¼rkheim Hauptbahnhof Vorplatz am Wurstmarktbrunnen um 11.00*

Nach dem langen Winter starten wir mit einer kleinen AufwÃ¤rmrunde mit Bikecheck, Bikeeinstellung und Techniktips zum Wiedereinstieg in die Saison. Zielgruppe fortgeschrittene MTB AnfÃ¤nger.
Gefahren wird auch ca. 30 km und 800 HÃ¶henmeter rund um Bad DÃ¼rkheim mit Kaffeepause ca. 4 bis 5 Stunden.
Es gelten wie immer die Trailrules und die DIMB Teilnahmebedingungen. 

Um vorherige Anmeldung wird gebeten!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Claus


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. April 2013)

S3 Kehren??? Hast du die dort extra gebaut??


----------



## der-tick.de (19. April 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> S3 Kehren??? Hast du die dort extra gebaut??



Hi!

Komm mit dann können wir fachsimpeln ob das S3 ist, ich lass mich gern belehren.... Falls es kein S3 ist, dann verbuchen wir es als Marketing... 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. April 2013)

Die Startzeit ist leider zuspät für mich. Ein ander mal gerne wieder


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Das Spitzkehrenmassaker ist abgesagt, ich hab mir gestern die Schulter ausgekugelt. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2013)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das Spitzkehrenmassaker ist abgesagt, ich hab mir gestern die Schulter ausgekugelt.



Also S0 ! ...... Gute Besserung!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also S0 ! ...... Gute Besserung!


Danke!
Läßt sich die Couch noch in S-Grade einteilen? 
Naja, vielleicht geh ich wandern...


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Norman ist zurück ung gibt diese tollen Touren:

*Achtung Änderung: 28.04. - Kleine Trailrunde ab Bad Dürkheim Hauptbahnhof Vorplatz am Wurstmarktbrunnen um 11.00*

Nach dem langen Winter starten wir mit einer kleinen Aufwärmrunde mit Bikecheck, Bikeeinstellung und Techniktips zum Wiedereinstieg in die Saison. Zielgruppe fortgeschrittene MTB Anfänger.
Gefahren wird auch ca. 30 km und 800 Höhenmeter rund um Bad Dürkheim mit Kaffeepause ca. 4 bis 5 Stunden.

*Mittwoch 1. Mai MTB Tour von Lambrecht über Elmstein, Schwarzohl, Weidenthal und Lamberstkreuz nach Bad Dürkheim*

Treffpunkt Lambrecht Bahnhof um 10.30

"Hardtail" MTB Tour zu grössten Teil auf breiteren Wegen und mit einer besten "Strecken-Suche" zwischen Elmstein und Weidenthal. Hütteneinkehr ist geplant.
Ca. 50 km und 1200 Höhenmeter mit Rückkehr nach Bad Dürkheim um ca. 16.30

Es gelten wie immer die Trailrules und die DIMB Teilnahmebedingungen. 

*Um vorherige Anmeldung wird gebeten!*


----------



## Stumpimario (4. November 2013)

Hallo liebe DIMB-Kollegen in der schönen Pfalz.
Ich bin nächste Woche in Bruchweiler-Bärenbach um den TrailScout Kurs zu absolvieren.
Heute war ich auf meinem HeimTrail unterwegs und ich habe mich gefragt was ich wohl bei den Bodenverhältnissen in der Pfalz für Reifen brauche?! Hier liegen eine Menge an Blätter auf dem Boden und dieser ist recht Nass. Gut in der Ecke des Pfälzerwaldes wo der Kurs statt findet ist ja wohl recht viel Sandstein und dürfte bei weitem nicht die Verhältnisse haben wie hier?.
Also was für Reifen habt Ihr aufgezogen um gut bei dem Pfälzerboden klar zu kommen....?!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2013)

Hi Mario!

Also das ist echt ne schwere Frage... In der Formel 1 würde ich zwischen Sliks und Intermedian schwanken... Allerdings kenne ich die Ecke da hinten nicht so genau. 
Was du in der Pfalz hast ist der Wahnsinnige Mix aus Sandstein (Grip ohne Ende, nimm den Silkworm auch bei Regen!), Sand (Nimm nen Albert, der reicht), und den rutschigen Wurzeln (nimm ne Goeglue Mischung). Ich persönlich fahr nur Muddy Marrys vorn, Big Bettys hinten, aber die sind vor allem meiner gangart geschuldet und dem Durchschlagsschutz den ich deswegen brauch. In 95% der Fälle reicht dir wirklich sowas wie ein (Fat) Albert im Pfälzer Wald. Durch die spitzen Sandsteine brauchst du etwas mehr Durchschlagsschutz und wenn du es so richtig krachen lassen willst, bergab, brauchst du halt doch einen Muddy Marry, aber mit dem willst du dich nicht die Berge rauf quälen. 

Aber wie ich den Patrick kenne, wird der euch viel feuchtes Laub vor die Reifen werfen... Nimm was mit richtig gripp, beim Kurs stehst du eh mehr rum, als das du fährst, da brauchst du nicht so viel Ausdauer.


----------



## Stumpimario (4. November 2013)

Servus Claus,

also von deinen Vorgeschlagenen Mäntel habe ich natürlich keinen auf Lager, müsste ich mir dann tatsälich erst kaufen! Ob das nötig ist für die paar Tage ist wohl eher fraglich!!.
Montiert sind momentan ein paar Onza Ibex in 2,15 hinten und 2,35 vorne. Für die Grobe sachen hätte ich noch ein Satz Maxxis Minion DH FR in 2,25 für Hinten und 2,50 Vorne. Die sind aber echt hart beim Uphill, da strampelst Dir einen Wolf?!.
Einen Satz MountainKing wäre auch zur Verfügung aber von diesen bin ich überhaupt nicht Überzeugt.
Die Ibex sind halt recht rutschig auf nassem Laub und Wurzeln was ja im Pfälzerwald immer allgegenwärtig ist.
Ich sollte wohl als alternative die Maxxis mit einpacken wenn es auf die Autobahn geht nächste Woche!!!?.

Was meinst du Claus sollte ich damit klar kommen?!


----------



## tommybgoode (4. November 2013)

Hab den Trailscout auch mal gemacht und kann bestätigen: Das Tempo ist eher gemütlich mit vielen Pausen, um irgendwelche Sachen zu besprechen oder z.B. Unfallsituationen zu simulieren etc.
Also: Viel hilft viel. Ruhig was dickes vorne drauf. Hinten spielt ja nicht so die Rolle. Wenn Du Kraft sparen möchtest, kannst Du ja da was leichteres drauf machen.
Ich fahre vorne den ITS Intruder DH seit kurzem und bin da sehr angetan von. Aber der hilft Dir jetzt konkret auch nicht weiter, da Du den ja auch nicht da haben wirst.

Ich hatte ne Menge Spaß dort. Wünsch ich Dir auch 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2013)

Hi Mario,

bei deiner Auswahl würe ich die Ibex drauf lassen und mal sehen wie es am ersten Tag ist, wenn alle Stricke reißen kannst du ja die Minions drauf machen. Aber das ist halt nur um deinen persönlichen Fun (den man im Pfälzer Wald sicher ordentlich haben kann) auszubauen, für den Kurs kannst du auch mit Semislicks antreten (gibt IMMER Teilnehmer mit Semislicks). Außerdem gibt es im Pfälzer Wald wirklich genug Wege die selbst bei Regen noch super griffig sind. Ich sag nur Kiefernwälder ohne Ende mit sandiegem Boden...


----------



## Stumpimario (4. November 2013)

Danke Jungs,

ich selbst komme ja auch aus der Pfalz und kenne die Gegend eigentlich schon recht gut allerdings von Früher und das ist über 20 Jahre her. Die letzten zwei Jahre war ich öfters mal in Neustadt am Weinbiet, Lambertzkreutz usw unterwegs da haben die MK auch gereicht.
Ich pack mal die Minion mit ein und geb den IBEX mal den richtigen Druck drauf, ich denke mal ich werde dann wohl klar kommen?!.
Ich danke Euch mal für das Feedback und Einschätzung, freue mich wieder in der Heimat zu sein und habe bestimmt nee Menge spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

es ist lange her das Ihr von mir gehört habt. Die DIMB IG Pfalz startet dieses Jahr ein wenig später in die Saison.

*Am 01. Juni geht es um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Annweiler* zu einer Trailtour um Annweiler los. Es geht zuerst auf den Förlennberg, dann Münz oder Annebos und Rehberg, je nach euerer Ausdauer auch noch mehr. Es wird wieder ein wenig technisch, aber auch für fahrtechnische Anfänger sollte fast alles fahrbar sein. Wenn die Gruppe zu weit auseinander geht, teilen wir sie einfach auf. 

Wir fahren 1000hm+ und 25km+. Eine Einkehr ist erst am Tourende geplant, also Essen einpacken! 

Eine vorherige Anmeldung bei mir wäre schön.

*Um ca. 16 Uhr treffen wir uns dann auf dem Marktplatz von Annweiler um ein Eis zu verspeisen*. Hier sind auch alle eingeladen die nicht die Tour mit fahren wollen. Das ist quasi der Stammtisch.

Eines der wichtigsten Themen ist jetzt das wir ein wenig unterbesetzt sind in der IG. Ich bin jetzt seit dem 01.02. unter der Woche in Montabaur im Westerwald. So brauchen wir definitiv Verstärkung bei den Sprechern der IG. Wer interesse hat, meldet sich bitte bei mir, entweder am 01. Juni persönlich, oder einfach per PN oder per Telefon (0176-81188859)

Also Kette rechts

euer Claus


----------



## sportfreund78 (4. Juli 2014)

Die Nachbar Ig lädt euch herzlich zum Sommerfest ein:


----------



## smoen (29. August 2014)

Hier geht ja echt gar nichts mehr! Mensch, Tick tu da was gegen!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. August 2014)

OK, nächste Aktivität, morgen Bikepark Schulenberg, Treffen 10 Uhr unten am Lift.


----------



## shield (2. September 2014)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> OK, nächste Aktivität, morgen Bikepark Schulenberg, Treffen 10 Uhr unten am Lift.


wo ist der bikepark schulenberg?


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. September 2014)

Leider nicht grad in Tagesausflug Distanz

http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/

Aber sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. September 2014)

Genau... Leider... 
Schulenberg hat nur einen Winzigen Nachteil, der Schlepplift ist einfach nur Schlimm, eine Liftspur die ruppiger ist als die Abfahrten und einen sehr spontaner Ausstieg... 
Morgen kommt Braunlage oder Hahnenklee... Je nach Wetter. 
Heute war Schlamparty in Hahnenklee angesagt. War richtig cool! Super griffig, nur etwas feucht an den Füßen...


----------



## der-tick.de (16. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
es gibt wieder Touren.

*Samstag 27.09.2014 - 10 Uhr Flow meets Technik*

Treffpunkt ist Bahnhof Lambrecht
Wie der Name schon sagt gibt es hier eine Kombination aus Flowigen Abfahrten und richtig technischen Spitzkehrentrails. Ausstieg ist nach jedem Berg möglich.
Länge: 1200hm und rund 35km
Dauer: ca. 6 Stunden
Tourguide: Claus


*Sonntag 28.09.2014 – 11 Uhr - Lambertskreutz Anfänger Tour*

Treffpunkt: Wachenheim Bahnhof
Hier geht es auf sanft ansteigenden Singletrails dem Lambertskreutz entgegen. Nach der Einkehr geht es dann auf einem sehr flowigen Singletrail wieder zurück nach Wachenheim.
Länge: 500hm, 20-25km
Dauer 3-4 Stunden
Tourguide: Hanni (Claus ist auch mit dabei)

Es gelten wie immer die Trailrules und die DIMB Teilnahmebedingungen. Denkt bitte an genug Verpflegung und Helm. 

*Um vorherige Anmeldung wird gebeten!*


----------



## Deleted 242157 (20. September 2014)

Die Anfängertour wäre für mich interessant


----------



## Karl.MTB (23. September 2014)

ich würde gerne bei der Anfängertour am Sonntag teilnehmen!

VG Karl


----------



## Karl.MTB (27. September 2014)

Hi, ich kann leider doch nicht mitfahren!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vielen Dank fürs zahlreiche erscheinen, war ein hammergeiles Wochenende! Die nächsten Touren kommen bald... Ich hab was von einer Ladys Tour von Hanni gehört und ich wollt endlich wieder in die Südp'alz.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mal wieder eine Tour für euch. Winterpause gibt es ja nicht. 
*
Samstag 15.11.2014 - 10 Uhr  Große Runde

*
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Gegenüber dem Bahnhof Deidesheim
Es geht diesmal Von Deidesheim über den Eckkopf, das Lambertskreutz (Einkehr?), Lambrecht und optional noch über das Weinbiet.
Länge: 900hm - 1200hm und rund 35km
Dauer: 5-6 Stunden
Tourguide: Thomas Köhl / & Co Guide Claus

Es gelten die Trailrules und Teilnahmehinweise!
Über eine kurze Anmeldung vorab würden wir uns freuen.
Denkt an Helm, genug zu Essen und Trinken, Ersatzschlauch, Einkehrgeld...
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules
http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Und wer Lust hat, im Emser Bikepark brauchen wir immer tatkräftige Unterstützung beim bauen, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Taranaki (4. November 2014)

Da fahr ich doch mit. Neuer Guide?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2014)

Hi Hani!

Ja neuer Guide. 
Bin das WE dann in Neustadt. Simone ist in England. Sonntag will ich dann endlich wirklich Richtung Annweiler... 

*Noch zur Ergänzung zur Tour: Treffpunkt ist auf der anderen Seite der GLEISE an der K11. *


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. November 2014)

*Ist vielleicht auch für die Nachbarschaft ne Überlegung wert, da sichs in der kalten Jahreszeit ja zusammen besser radelt...und das anschliessende Abendessen sollte doch die "Pälzer" endgültig überzeugen?!

--- Anmeldung für Nikolaustour ab heute offen ---*





Wie bereits angekündigt findet am 06.12.2014 die Nikolaustour des Skiclub Ottweiler statt.
Die Tour steht allen interessierten Wanderern und Bikern offen!

Ihr habt die Wahl zwischen einer kleinen Wanderung oder einer Trailtour mit dem Bike:
*Wanderung:*
Die Wanderer treffen sich um 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz von Getränke Schneider am Ortseingang Ottweiler aus Richtung Wiebelskirchen kommend. Es erwartet euch eine etwa 4km lange Tour für die Ihr eine Taschenlampe und gutes Schuhwerk benötigt. Die Wanderung ist ausdrücklich für Kinder in Begelitung ihrer Eltern geeignet.
Fackeln können am Parkplatz zum Selbstkostenpreis von 2 Euro gekauft werden.
*Trailtour:*
Die Mountainbiker treffen sich um 16:15 Uhr am Sportplatz Steinbach (oberer Parkplatz Flowtrail) und starten dann zu einer
geführten Trailtour von knapp 20 km. Gute Lampe, gute Laune, geeignete Kleidung und ein funktionsfähiges Mountainbike sind Vorraussetzung.
Denkt an Wechselkleidung um euch nach der Tour für den gemütlichen Teil im Sportheim umziehen zu können.

Die Wanderer und Biker treffen sich gemeinsam um 18:30 Uhr an der "Teerstrasse" am Flowtrail wo es Glühwein, Kinderpunsch und knisterndes Feuer gibt. Da wird sich dann wohl auch der Nikolaus blicken lassen...
*Abendprogramm:*
Vom Umtrunk begeben wir uns dann gemütlich zum Sportheim des TUS Steinbach wo uns ein feines Essen vom Partyservice Gerd Anna aus Steinbach erwartet. Hier klingt dann der Abend gemeinsam gemütlich aus und es wird noch etwas Programm geben.

Die Kosten fürs Essen betragen *15 Euro* für Erwachsene und *8 Euro* für Kinder unter 15 Jahren. Die Getränke zahlt jeder vor Ort.
Für den Rücktransport der Wanderer steht in der Zeit von 21:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr ein Shuttle zur Verfügung.

*Anmelden* könnt Ihr euch ab sofort per email an:
[email protected] oder telefonisch unter: 06824/91200
Für die Überweisung gebt bitte als Verwendungszweck "Nikolaustour2014" an.
Bankverbindung Skiclub Ottweiler
IBAN: DE70592520460000021318
BIC: SALADE51NKS
Falls Ihr Kinder anmeldet, die ein kleines Nikolausgeschenk überreicht bekommen wollen, gebt das bitte bei der Anmeldung an!

Wir freuen uns auf einen erlebnisreichen Nikolaustag mit Euch!

Das Team des Skiclub Ottweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Januar 2015)

*Samstag 10.01. ca. 11 Uhr Neustadt Schwimmbad *
2,5 Weinbietüberquerungen mit Droppausen und Essenspausen 
Unbedingt vorher bei mir anmelden! 
Sonntag 11.01. ab Neustadt nach Rücksprache

[email protected] // 017681188859

Natürlich gelten wieder Trailrules und ihr solltet nicht nur in Badehose bekleidet auftauchen.


----------



## kneesliding (12. Januar 2015)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *Samstag 10.01. ca. 11 Uhr Neustadt Schwimmbad *
> 2,5 Weinbietüberquerungen mit Droppausen und Essenspausen



Schade, habs zu spät gesehen


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Januar 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Schade, habs zu spät gesehen


Nächste Chance Pete!


*Sonntag den 25.01. 10 Uhr Lambrecht - Bahnhof - 3 Berge* *Flow vs. Technik*
Wolkenbruchweg, Weißer Punkt zum Naturfreundehaus, Snake, Lumumba
Endurolastiges Spaßspektakel. 
1300hm
rund 40km
Dauer maximal bis es dunkel ist, dann wird geschoben. 
Tourguide Claus

*Achtung: Unbedingt Anmelden!* [email protected] oder 017681188859 (Whatsup / SMS)


----------



## Taranaki (20. Mai 2015)

Liebe Dimbis,

Beim Natursportopening hatte ich angekündigt ab Juni Touren anzubieten. Leider verschiebt sich das noch etwas. Ich habe mir (u.a.) im Knie das hintere Kreuzband gerissen. Die Entscheidung über Behandlung/OP steht noch aus und somit kann ich im Augenblick nicht sagen wann ich endlich wieder biken darf.
Ich bitte Euch um Geduld und wünsche frohe Pfingsten und happy Trails.
Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald, Hanni


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Mai 2015)

Vor langer Zeit war mal ein Flowtrail Pfalz und evtl. etwas legales an der Kalmit im Gespräch. Auf der IG-Seite steht der Flowtrail auch als Thema drauf.

Ist das noch aktuell bzw. gibt's da nähere Infos dazu?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Mai 2015)

Hanni, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung.

@tom: Da musst du bei Steffen nachfragen. Wir hatten damals schon ein Gebiet bei Annweiler angeschaut. Der Förster war uns wohl gesonnen, aber wie das weiter ging weiß Steffen bzw. Paul.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin aus der Versenkung zurück!

*Flow meets Technic Workshop Annweiler*
Am Sonntag 12. Juli ab 10:30 Uhr HBF Annweiler geht die Tour los.
Inhalt sind 2 Flowige Abfahrten und viel viel technisches... Spitzkehren und andere fahrtechnische Herausforderungen. Hier heißt es viel Ausprobieren, wir werden nicht hetzen.
Maximal 6 Teilnehmer. Bitte bei mir anmelden!
30-40km
800-1000hm
Dauer: Maximal bis zum Sonnenuntergang. 
Bis zu schwerem S3 wird alles dabei sein!

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## kneesliding (30. Juni 2015)

Donnerstag? 

Schade. Muss schaffen


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Donnerstag?
> 
> Schade. Muss schaffen


Sorry, mein Fehler, Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (30. Juni 2015)

Hmm. Dann melde ich mich an!


----------



## kneesliding (30. Juni 2015)

Also. Sonntag 12.07 ??


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Also. Sonntag 12.07 ??


Genau! Und du bist auf der Liste, ich freue mich!


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2015)

Mist ich darf nicht :-(


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mist ich darf nicht :-(


Wieso nicht? Bis jetzt sind nur 3 von 6 Plätzen belegt... 
Oder erlaubt es deine Regierung nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2015)

Der doc Claus.... der doc... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der doc Claus.... der doc...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


Das kenne ich irgendwo her... Was hast du denn?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2015)

Schlüsselbein.... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2015)

Scheiße, das sind 3-6 Monate, oder?

Nur damits nicht untergeht:

*Flow meets Technic Workshop Annweiler*
Am Sonntag 12. Juli ab 10:30 Uhr HBF Annweiler geht die Tour los.
Inhalt sind 2 Flowige Abfahrten und viel viel technisches... Spitzkehren und andere fahrtechnische Herausforderungen. Hier heißt es viel Ausprobieren, wir werden nicht hetzen.
Maximal 6 Teilnehmer. Bitte bei mir anmelden!
30-40km
800-1000hm
Dauer: Maximal bis zum Sonnenuntergang. 
Bis zu schwerem S3 wird alles dabei sein!


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juli 2015)

Nach dem bei den Pfälzer Dimblern auch wieder Leben im Forum ist wollt ich euch mal noch auf unsere Aktiv Tour

 samt Sommerfest am Flowtrail Ottweiler aufmerksam machen:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/Ausschreibung_DIMB_Aktiv_Tour_2015IGSaar.pdf

es gibt noch ein paar freie Plätze.


Gruß Martin


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2015)

K





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Scheiße, das sind 3-6 Monate, oder?
> 
> Nur damits nicht untergeht:
> 
> ...


Ja hoffe mal auf 6 Wochen bis ich wieder anfangen darf....

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk

Sollte nen pn werden...


----------



## pviff (8. März 2016)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche; eine Starter-Tour gefällig?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich biete hier eine Frühjahrsrunde zum Einradeln in den Frühling an.
Anläßlich der Tag-Nacht-Gleiche fahren wir gleich viel runter wie hoch. Meistens sind wir auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Wenn Interesse besteht, gebe ich auch paar Tips zu Fahrtechnik-Grundlagen. Ein Einkehrschwung ist auch möglich.
*Treffpunkt*:20.03.2016 - 10 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 22km - 500 hm - Forstweg + Asphalt - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 - 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app)
- Max. 6 Personen -

Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Bis bald! Ich freu mich Euch kennenzulernen!


----------



## Irie Guide (21. März 2016)

Hey Pviff,

leider habe ich das jetzt erst gelesen und ärger mich ein bisschen das ich deshalb nicht mitgefahren konnte .
Gibt es eine Wiederholung? 
Gerne auch ab Deidesheim?


----------



## pviff (30. März 2016)

Hi Irie Guide,

sorry für das späte Antworten!
Wenn das gewünscht wird, gern! Das kann ich mir auch mal spontan vorstellen. Schick mal Deine Mail-Adresse an die Whats app und dann lad ich Dich direkt ein. Oder Du rufst mich mal an.
Frühestens ab Mai wär wieder Platz.
Gruß Saxe!


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2016)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Nach dem bei den Pfälzer Dimblern auch wieder Leben im Forum ist wollt ich euch mal noch auf unsere Aktiv Tour
> 
> samt Sommerfest am Flowtrail Ottweiler aufmerksam machen:
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin, in eurer Ausschreibung passt der 26.07 glaube ich nicht, das soll bestimmt der 26.06 sein oder?
schade da ist Mandern CTF, bin aber öffter in H.


----------



## sun909 (30. März 2016)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, in eurer Ausschreibung passt der 26.07 glaube ich nicht, das soll bestimmt der 26.06 sein oder?
> schade da ist Mandern CTF, bin aber öffter in H.



Das war 2015 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2016)

Ups, ist mir nicht aufgefallen


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2016)

Am Samstag dein *16.04. *ist es wieder soweit, ich geb eine Tour.
Es geht um *10 Uhr in Annweiler *vor dem Bahnhof los. Von Flow bis Technik und einer Spitzkehrenabfahrt zum Schluß wird alles dabei sein.
ca. 30 km
<1000hm
max. 6 Stunden
max. 5 Teilnehmer
Einkehr ist nicht geplant (ist aber am Trifelsparkplatz möglich)

Es gelten die DIMB Trailrules und die Teilnahmebedingungen! Vorherige Anmeldung bei mir ist notwendig (Entweder per PN, oder per Whatsapp/SMS unter 017681188859)


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2016)

Hast du ein Limit an Gästen?
Interesse besteht!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2016)

Steht in der Ausschreibung, max. 5 Teilnehmer... sonst kann ich die nicht an einer Hand abzählen. 
Kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2016)

wer lesen kann  aber So. ist der 17. oder meinst du Sa. ? Wär mir lieber


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2016)

No So als Abkürzung für Sonntag sondern einfach so als Einleitung! Natürlich findet die Tour am Samstag statt. Ich änder mal meinen Eintrag.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2016)

Bin dann dabei


----------



## duewbiker (19. April 2016)

So, nachdem wir für 2 grosse Ereignisse die Organisation fast komplett haben, veröffentlichen wir auch hier unser Programm vom 2016.
Über rege Teilnahme würden wir uns freuen:

24. April  Natursportopening Pfälzer Wald mit DIMB MTB Fahrtechnikparcours Johanneskreuz

7. Mai  DIMB supporting Gäsbockmarathon

21. Mai  3 Burgen Tour

4. Juni  Kids on bike

11.Juni  MTB Startertour für Alle

25./26.Juni "Singletrailgemütlichkeit" IG Aktiv Rucksacktour Pfalz Cross mit Übernachtung "Bereits AUSGEBUCHT"

2. Juli  Kids on bike

9. Juli  MTB Startertour für Alle

24. September Tour mit Techniktraining


Und hier die Ankündigung zu unserer Veranstaltung am Sonntag, als besonderes Schmankerl bekommen die ersten 16 DIMB Mitglieder (DIMB Ausweis bitte mitbringen) die den Parcour befahren eine DIMB Trinkflasche und Aufklebersortiment (Vereinsmitglieder und Familienmitglieder nur der jeweils erste davon)

*DIMB IG Pfalz auf dem Natursportopening Pfälzerwald 24.4.2016*
Die DIMB IG Pfalz aktiv mit einem Fahrtechnikparcour auf dem Natursportopening Johanneskreuz / Pfälzerwald am Sonntag, den 24. April 2016

Wie die vergangenen Jahre wird die DIMB IG Pfalz sich auf dem Natursportopening präsentieren, dabei aber ganz tief in das aktive Mitmachprogramm eintauchen und einen Fahrtechnikparcour aufbauen. Dieser wird mit Wippen, Europaletten, Rampen und Kurven zum trainieren der MTB Grundtechnik einladen.

Für Kinder die  ohne MTBike anreisen wird die Möglichkeit bestehen Räder, die uns von der Lise Meitner G8 Ganztagsschule in Maxdorf zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, zeitweise auszuleihen.

Auch werden unsere Guides die Grundtechniken erklären und vorfahren.

Des Weiteren werden wir Teil des Geschicklichkeitsparcours über die gesamten Aktivstände sein und aktiv als auch repräsentativ zum Gelingen der Pfälzerwald Veranstaltung beitragen.

Anbei der Informationstext des Veranstalters:

*Pfälzerwald - Eintauchen ins Grün!*

Natur-Sportler, Natur-Liebhaber, Natur-Genießer und Natur-Schützer treffen sich am Sonntag, den 24. April 2016 von 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr in Johanniskreuz, einem Ortsteil von Trippstadt bei Kaiserslautern. Beim achten Natursport-Opening Pfälzerwald erwartet die Besucher/innen ein vielseitiges Programm zu dem Motto „Pfälzerwald - eintauchen ins Grün".

Nach dem Erfolg der zurückliegenden Jahre wird die Freiluftsaison für die vielfältigen Arten der Natursport- und Freizeitgestaltung im Naturpark Pfälzerwald, dem deutschen Teil des Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen, auch 2016 wieder mit tollen Angeboten eröffnet. Bei Musik, Unterhaltung und kulinarischen Besonderheiten sportlich selbst aktiv werden, Neues testen, Trends und Tipps kennenlernen aber auch Natur als Rückzugsort erleben und den Auftrag zur Bewahrung des sensiblen Ökosystems Pfälzerwald erfahren - das alles gibt es in Johanniskreuz an einem einzigen Tag . Auf dem Gelände des Hauses der Nachhaltigkeit warten die NaturSportSpiele mit einem Erlebnisparcours über zehn Mitmachstationen auf die ganze Familie.

Das Natursport-Opening Pfälzerwald wird von Radio RPR1 und dem Freizeitmagazin LEO präsentiert.  Gemeinsame Veranstalter sind Landesforsten Rheinland-Pfalz / Haus der

Mehr Informationen unter: www.natursportopening-pfalz.de


----------



## Taranaki (9. Juni 2016)

11. Juni Startertour muss leider aus beruflichen Gründen verschoben werden. Neuen Termin gebe ich kurzfristig bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pviff (11. September 2016)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche die 2. für 2016 (23.09.2016)*

Hallo zusammen!
Achtung! Die Dunkelheit bekommt wieder überhand! Und vielleicht ist noch ein Rest von der jetzigen Sonne in 2 Wochen da!
Die Herbstrunde wird ein Mix aus Forstwegen und interessanten Trails (max. S1 - siehe singletrail skala). 
In flachen und abgelegenen Gelände möchte ich *bei Bedarf* auf die Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik eingehen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit meinem Grundlagenpaket 1 gemacht: Grundposition - Aktivposition - Stufe fahren. Abstimmung direkt vor der Tour. 
Ein Einkehrschwung zu Mittag ist am Lambertzkreuz geplant.
*Treffpunkt*:24.09.2016 - 10 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 30km - ca.900 hm - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 - 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app)
- Max. 6 Personen -

Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Bis bald! Ich freu mich auf die Herausforderung mit Euch! Ach so - noch was! Ich bin kein Ausdauerathlet - ruhige Reisegeschwindigkeit...
Haut rein!


----------



## pviff (22. September 2016)

...noch ein Nachtrag:

die *Tour ist am Samstag den 24.9.16* !! Das Datum in der Überschrift ist die Tag-Nacht-Gleiche! Mach ich das nächste Mal besser....
Frage in die Runde: Ist das Level zu niedrig? (Keine Meldungen bisher...)


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2016)

pviff schrieb:


> ...noch ein Nachtrag:
> 
> die *Tour ist am Samstag den 24.9.16* !! Das Datum in der Überschrift ist die Tag-Nacht-Gleiche! Mach ich das nächste Mal besser....
> Frage in die Runde: Ist das Level zu niedrig? (Keine Meldungen bisher...)


Leider an dem We verhindert!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2016)

Mojn!

Am Sonntag 13.11. gebe ich endlich wieder eine Tour!
um 10:30 Uhr gehts in Neustadt an der Weinstraße direkt vor dem Hauptbahnhof los.
Aufgrund der Witterung würde ich die Tour sehr flexibel halten. Bei bestem Wetter würden wir 3 Berge machen: Wenbiet, Kaisergärtchen, und Kaisergarten. Alles sehr Kiefernlastige wege, also wenig nasses Laub. Technik (Spitzkehrentrail - Blauer Punkt auf dem Weinbeit) trifft mal wieder auf Flow (Wolkenbruchweg nach Lambrecht).
Anmeldung über PN oder unter 017681188859 (Auch Whatsapp) ist Pflicht!

ca. 1000hm
ca. 35km
ca. 4-5h
Auf Wunsch Einkehr auf dem Weinbeit sonst Selbstversorgung.
Tempo macht mal wieder der langsamste (Im Zweifelsfall ich).

Dimb Rules etc... Ach ja, wir haben Spaß!!! 

Viele Grüße
Euer Tick!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2016)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mojn!
> 
> Am Sonntag 13.11. gebe ich endlich wieder eine Tour!
> um 10:30 Uhr gehts in Neustadt an der Weinstraße direkt vor dem Hauptbahnhof los.
> ...



Verdammt, am 10. Kommt meine Platte auf dem Schlüsselbein wieder raus! Hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## pviff (7. März 2017)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche; eine Starter-Tour gefällig?*

Hallo zusammen!
Es ist bald wieder so weit!! Die Tage sind demnächst wieder länger als die Nächte! Rauf auf den Sattel!
Ich biete hier, wie letztes Jahr, eine Frühjahrsrunde zum Einradeln in die Saison an.
Anläßlich der Tag-Nacht-Gleiche fahren wir gleich viel runter wie hoch. Meistens werden wir auf Forstwegen bzw. breiten Trails unterwegs sein. Wenn Interesse besteht, gebe ich auch paar Tips zu Fahrtechnik-Grundlagen. Ein Einkehrschwung ist auch möglich.
*Treffpunkt*:19.03.2017 - 10 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 22km - 500 hm - Forstweg hoch - Trail runter - Asphalt rüber - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 - 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app).
Mit der Anmeldung werden die DIMB-rules akzeptiert!
- Max. 6 Personen -

Viele Grüße - Saxe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pviff (20. August 2017)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche Sept. 2017*

Hallo zusammen!
Plötzlich und völlig unerwartet wird es abends eher dunkel als im Hochsommer. Nutzen wir den Trainingszustand, um noch eine Tour zu drehen.
Motto: Trailmix Deidesheim
Wir werden flowige und interessante Abschnitte genießen - bis S2 wird zu überfahren sein (siehe www.singletrail-skala.de)
Stärkung wird es am Lambertskreuz geben.
Eckdaten:
*Treffpunkt*:23.09.2017 - 9:30 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 33km - ca.1100 hm - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 - 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app)
- Max. 6 Personen -



Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Bis bald! Ich freu mich auf die Herausforderung mit Euch! Ach so - noch was! Ich bin kein Ausdauerathlet - ruhige Reisegeschwindigkeit...
Haut rein!


----------



## Klickgrind32 (22. August 2017)

Da bin ich im Urlaub...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin aus meiner Pause zurück mit neuem Bike und neuem Elan.

*Sonntag dem 24.09.2017 um 10:30 Uhr Neustadt HBF - Neustadtumrundung*
Weinbiet . blauer Punkt - Kaisergärtchen - Wolkenbruchweg - Kaisergarten - Weißer Punkt - Naturfreundehaus - Snake
ca. 1100hm
ca. 40km (Da bin ich nicht so sicher  )
Dauer 5-6 Stunden
Die Tour bietet alles, Spitzkehren, Treppen, Flow... Typisch Pfalz, von allem etwas. 

Theoretisch kann man auch in Lambrecht nach ca. 700hm aussteigen.

Max. 6 Teilnehmer, entweder hier bis Samstag 22 Uhr melden oder per Whatsapp an 0176 81188859.

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## pviff (25. Februar 2018)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche  März 2018 - ausgebucht*
(Der Tag bekommt die Oberhand! - 5 Tage vor unserer Tour)

Hallo zusammen!
Eisige Nächte - frostige Tage! Das aktuelle Sonnen-Wetter lockt zum b..b..b..biken! Wenn nicht die Erkältung schräg drin hänge...

Trotzdem hier schon mal der nächste Termin für eine Starterrunde dieses Jahr. Bis dahin wird's schon wieder werden!

*Treffpunkt*:25.03.2018 - 10 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim - Parkplatz östlich der Gleise (Richtung Sonne(-naufgang))
*Strecke:* ca. 22...30 km - 500 hm - Forstweg hoch - Trail runter - Asphalt rüber und nüber - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 - 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition:* völlig entspannt!

Meistens werden wir auf Forstwegen bzw. breiten Trails unterwegs sein. Doch vielleicht mach ich dieses Mal einen Grundkurs Basistechniken für's MTB (Körperhaltung,Stufe abwärts,Cockpiteinstellung). Das sage ich noch in den nächsten 2 Wochen auf diesem Kanal. Ein Einkehrschwung ist in jedem Fall möglich.

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch worrds äbb) mit Wunschangabe Tour/Fahrtechnik.
Mit der Anmeldung werden die DIMB-rules akzeptiert! (https://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise)
- Max. 6 Personen -

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und Gute Fahrt durch's Jahr!
Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Ausblick Herbstrunde: 23.09.2018


----------



## pviff (9. September 2018)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche Sept. 2018 - ausgebucht*

Hallo zusammen!
Wie im Text der Frühjahrsrunde angekündigt, hier nun die Details zur Herbstrunde.
Es wieder in Deidesheim hinten raus gehen. Der Weg führt über den obligatorischen Eckkopf nach Lambrecht und Lindeberg.

Wir werden flowige und interessante Abschnitte genießen - bis S2 wird zu überfahren sein (siehe www.singletrail-skala.de)
Stärkung wird es am Lambertskreuz geben. Abschluß ist in der Waldschänke (neu: "Deidesheimer Hütte") geplant.

Eckdaten:
*Treffpunkt*:23.09.2018 - 9:30 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 39km - ca.1300 hm - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 15 - 16 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition: *sollte schon vorhanden sein

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app) oder anders ...
- Max. 8 Personen -



Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Übrigens - astronomisches: am Tour-Tag sind Tag und Nacht gleich lang.

Ich freu mich auf die Runde mit Euch!  Ich bin kein Ausdauerathlet - normale Reisegeschwindigkeit...
Haut rein!

Nächste Tour wird im März19.


----------



## pviff (22. September 2018)

Hallo !

Aufgrund der vorhergesagten Winde, sage ich die Tour für morgen ab! Vielleicht findet sich im Herbst noch eine spontane Lücke.
Aktualisiert 24.09.18:
Kommender Sonntag 30.09.18 mit den gleichen Eckdaten wie obendrüber.

Gruß Saxe


----------



## pviff (20. März 2019)

*Tag-Nacht-Gleiche März 2019 - abgesagt - Ausweichtermin Termin folgt im QIII/19*

 Hallo zusammen!

Heute, genau heute, ist es soweit!!

                      - Das Äquinoktium - im Frühjahr 2019

Dieses Jahr starte nicht die Tour sondern die Ausschreibung anläßlich des o.g. Ereignisses. Die Fahrt kommt später als gewohnt, denn bei mir besteht zur Zeit deutlich Potential, die Kondition zu verbessern. Darum habe ich die Jahreseinstiegsrunde in den April gelegt. Gesundheitlich bin ich wieder stabil.

Der Treffpunkt wird wie immer in Deis'm sein. Der Weg führt uns auf größtenteils Forstwegen zum Eckkopf für einen Snack und von da aus geht es geht es dann wieder forstwegisch bergab zum Treffpunkt - mit vielleicht noch einem gemütlichen Boxenstop am Tourende am Waldrand. Wird technisch leicht zu fahren sein und das Tempo wird moderat bis genüßlich.

 Eckdaten:
*Treffpunkt*:13.04.2019 - 10 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 20km - ca.550 hm - höchster Punkt: Eckkopf
*Rückkehr*: 14 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition: *sollte in homöophatischen Mengen vorhanden sein

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app) oder anders ...
- Max. 8 Personen -



Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Übrigens - astronomisches: heute, am Veröffentlichungstag dieser Runde sind Tag und Nacht gleich lang.

Ich freu mich auf die Runde mit Euch!
Haut rein!


----------



## pviff (8. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
aufgrund eines Pflegefalles im Elternhaus sage ich die o.a. Tour ab. Entschuldigt bitte. Ich werde einen neuen Termin ansetzen, vielleicht auch erst nach Sommer. Guten Ritt bis dahin!
Viele Grüße Saxe


----------



## pviff (8. September 2019)

... ups, da is schon wieder September....

Hallo zusammen,

der Zeitpunkt rückt heran, wo Tag und Nacht gleich lang sind:
                      - Das Äquinoktium - im Herbst 2019

Das ist auch in diesem Jahr mein Aufhänger die Herbsttour anzubieten.

Der Treffpunkt wird wie immer in Deis'm sein. Der Weg führt uns auf größtenteils Forstwegen zum Stabenberg. Von da aus geht es zum Boxenstop Lambertzkreuz. Auf dem ausschweifendem Rückweg nehmen wir den Weinbiet noch mit und kehren nach dem Abschlußtrail vom Stabenberg in der Waldschänke oder bei einem Winzer im Ort ein (wetterabhängig).   Die Runde wird ein Mix aus technisch und konditionell anspruchsvoll Abschnitten und genüßlichen Passagen. Insgesamt schätze ich eine reine Fahrzeit von knapp 5 h.

 Eckdaten:
*Treffpunkt*: 22.09.2019 - 9 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 46km - ca.1320 hm - höchster Punkt: Weinbiet
*Rückkehr*: gegen 16 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition: *anspruchsvoll
*Technik: *an Einzelstellen S2  (siehe http://www.singletrail-skala.de)

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app) oder anders ...
- Max. 8 Personen -

Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Nebenbei:
Astronomisches: Das 2. Äquinoktium 2019 ist am 23.September.
Geplante Tour-Termine nächstes Jahr: 22.03.20, 20.09.20

Ich freu mich auf die Runde mit Euch!


----------



## pviff (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Im Frühjahr durfte ich absagen, im Herbst meldet sich niemand -> Tour abgesagt.
Nächster Termin: 22.03.2020 - ca .20 km
Gruß Saxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2019)

pviff schrieb:


> ...
> Geplante Tour-Termine nächstes Jahr: 22.03.20, 20.09.20
> 
> Ich freu mich auf die Runde mit Euch!


Der 20.09.20 könnte klappen da es ein Sonntag ist... Die anderen Termine liegen halt ungünstig


----------



## ma1208 (20. September 2019)

Hab das Thema hier gerade erst entdeckt. Ich merke mir die Termine nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall vor!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Oktober 2019)

Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Bin aber hier noch selten in diesem Forum. Der Umgangston hatte mir lange Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen, so dass ich mir das hier nicht mehr angetan habe. War heute eher aus nostalgischen Gründen nochmals hier.

An dem 22. September war ich zufälligerweise auch von Bad Dürkheim zum L# unterwegs. Hätte also eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. 

Warum hast Du die Tour nicht (auch) über die DIMB angeboten?

Gibt es eine DIMB-Whatsppgruppe für die Pfalz oder etwas auf FB?


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2019)

schau mal bei den Pfalzbikern! Da gibts ne Whatsapp Gruppe.


----------



## Irie Guide (7. Oktober 2019)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> schau mal bei den Pfalzbikern! Da gibts ne Whatsapp Gruppe.


Ja schaue gerne bei uns vorbei. Aber es ist eine Vereinsgruppe, daher trete gerne auch als Mitglied ein, wenn es dir bei uns gefällt .


----------



## pviff (8. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, - *abgesagt , Ausgangssperre* -

wie schon erwähnt, werde ich wieder eine Runde Ende März anbieten. Dabei plane ich 2 Boxenstops. Als "Ausgleich" kürze ich etwas die Stecke. Es wird also eine sehr entspannte Fahrt besonders für Jahresstarter.

Der Treffpunkt wird wie immer in Deis'm sein. Der Weg führt uns auf größtenteils Forstwegen zum "Eckkobb". Nach Turmbesteigung und Stärkung fahren wir zum Stabenberg und danach Richtung Waldschenke. Da sind dann schon auch mal Trails dabei.   

Eckdaten:
*Treffpunkt*: 22.03.2020 -xxxxxUhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 16km - ca. 500 hm
*Rückkehr*: gegen 15 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition: *gering
*Technik: *einfach - mit paar Wurzeln; max. S1 (siehe http://www.singletrail-skala.de)

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app) oder anders ...
- Max. 8 Personen -

Viele Grüße - Saxe!

Nebenbei:
Astronomisches: Das 1. Äquinoktium 2020 ist am 20. März (Tag und Nacht sind gleich lang).
Weiterer Tour-Termin dieses Jahr: 20.09.20

Ich freu mich auf die Runde mit Euch!


----------



## pviff (9. September 2020)

Hups, es gibt schon wieder Neuen Wein! 

Da muß doch noch die angekündigte Tour her, bevor die Tage kürzer werden als die Nacht. Ja, die Tag-Nacht_Gleiche ist wieder da.

Hier die Tour-Details:

*Treffpunkt*: 20.09.2020 (Sonntag) - 9:30 Uhr - Bhf. Deidesheim
*Strecke:* ca. 35km - ca. 1000 hm 
*Rückkehr*: gegen 15:30 Uhr Bhf. Deidesheim
*Kondition: *mittel bis hoch
*Technik: *teils fortgeschritten ; max. S2 (siehe http://www.singletrail-skala.de)

Wir werden zuerst über Stabenberg traillastig zum Weinbiet fahren mit kurzen Boxenstopp zum Auftanken. Auf dem Weinbiet (554m) gibt's Stärkungspause an der Wirtschaft. Von da ab werden wir mit "Trail-Umwegen" mal ab mal auf wieder nach Deidesheim fahren. Dort machen wir dann Abschluß - wer mag, bei einem Winzer oder im Café.

Anmeldung erbeten unter 01523 180 4 888 (auch whats app) oder anders ...
- Max. 6 Personen, reduziert wegen dem Corona-Zeug-

Nebenbei:
Astronomisches: Das 2. Äquinoktium 2020 ist am 22.September (Tag und Nacht sind gleich lang). 

So, Dämpfer sind geschmiert. Ich freu mich schon mit Euch die Federung zu aktivieren!.

Viele Grüße - Saxe


----------

